# Me and my GF's first grow//closet//cfl//updated with many pics//experts get in here!!



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

Okay so this iis my first grow, Im limited on space so I decided after reading on the forums for a while to go with a CFL grow. Im in 2 and a half weeks now and after posting threads in the newbie section I am making progress. So I figured why not start a grow journal.

Here is what I have for my set up

Currently 6 CFLs outputting about 2000 lumen each
5 plants from bag seed
Watering every other day
Medium sized oscillating fan for ventilation (window/closet gets cracked open everyday for fresh air) 
Potted in Miracle Grow African Violet potting soil
And Vermiculite for added breathing on the roots.

Since Im already two weeks in im gonna fast forward to where I am now.

Here is the label for the soil and the germinated seeds:


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

3 days later I planted them. Also a pic of the lights I would be using....before anyone says it, since then I have removed the tin foil and set the lights at proper hight, I had stretched them at first, one of which had died from this. Lesson learned. And the foil caused a hot spot with another and killed that one as well.


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

2 days after and most of them sprouted!


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

5 days after planting....


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

One week old and they got there leafs showing!


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

10 days old. At this point I still had 6 plants.....


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

Still at 10 days old. At this point the stretching was obvious and I had adjusted light hight. Also a quick snap of the plant food.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 27, 2007)

*Good shit robbie, looks like you're on the right tracks, in a couple of the above images I noticed that the lights could have been closer and I saw some stretched sprouts but appears you have already corrected them, nice job, good luck to you and your grow!*


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok so here is where problems began the hot spot from the foil burned out one of the sprouts, and also the one plant cirled in red end up dying from bieng too stretched.....

Also as you can see yellowing and browning had got to some of the tips of the plants, from the foil burning? Nute burning? Not able to tell. This was right about before hitting 2 weeks.


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Good shit robbie, looks like you're on the right tracks, in a couple of the above images I noticed that the lights could have been closer and I saw some stretched sprouts but appears you have already corrected them, nice job, good luck to you and your grow!*


Hey thanks man!!


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

So 2 weeks in and few days since I noticed the colored tips and removed the foil, but still not change, still no nutes. Down to 4, but added another I had later planted so I now have 5. Also I give them new homes!


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are some root shots of the 5 plants as my lovely woman transplants. They will probably remain in these pots until I flower them.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 27, 2007)

*You're welcome, also I wouldn't feed them any nutes at that age, give them straight water and not too much or often...*

*Peace!*


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

More shot of them transplanting and their new home!


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *You're welcome, also I wouldn't feed them any nutes at that age, give them straight water and not too much or often...*
> 
> *Peace!*


Yea I did it once when they got transplanted, but will not do it again, as a matter of fact Im thinking of flushing. Thanks bro


----------



## MagusALL (Nov 27, 2007)

they look like you may be overwatering them a little bit. once every 4-7 days IMO will be sufficient and yeah no nutes yet. probably not for a few weeks. try using perlite with your mix to get good drainage. other than that i dont see much wrong. can the water drain well through the cups? did you make some holes in the bottom?


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok so no where up do date. Almost 3 weeks old and I still have brown and yellow leafs, maybe a bit worse than originally 

They had some nuted added while transplanting, but not much. Im thinking of flushing at this point. Not sure what else it could be or what to do, I doubt its a heat/light issue. If I need to flush I will need help since I have never done it before. These are the 2 that look the worst.


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

The other ones seem ok, the biggest of the 5 is dark green and has crinkly leafs. The last one looks the healthiest, VERY green. And a pic of my security....lol


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 27, 2007)

*What is their environment like, such as ventilation etc.. can you give us the rundown? I dont know much on flushing but you're supposed to keep adding water, let it all drain until the water is more clear than it was before hand but if you have already been over watering it may not be such a good idea, by the looks of the pictures, looks like they will be fine with a lil TLC!*


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

MagusALL said:


> they look like you may be overwatering them a little bit. once every 4-7 days IMO will be sufficient and yeah no nutes yet. probably not for a few weeks. try using perlite with your mix to get good drainage. other than that i dont see much wrong. can the water drain well through the cups? did you make some holes in the bottom?


Yea all the pots have holes on the bottom, with a retainer attached. I bought them all from Home Depot. Their plastic pots.


----------



## MagusALL (Nov 27, 2007)

lookin type wet dude. let em dry out for like 5-7 days no water. if you need to flush just make sure the drainage is good and put water in them until it starts to come through the bottom. think of it as rinsing shampoo out of your hair. the more water the better the flush and less nutes (or shampoo) will be left. but once you flush them let em rest for about a week. then add a superweak nutrient blend into the water. and do that only when the plants start to look as though they are needing nutrients. when they start to turn yellow or pale green. underloving your plants is truly caring for them as they can get smothered easily. in nature they tend to grow in sunny, but dry places. once a week watering should be good in most cases.


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *What is their environment like, such as ventilation etc.. can you give us the rundown? I dont know much on flushing but you're supposed to keep adding water, let it all drain until the water is more clear than it was before hand but if you have already been over watering it may not be such a good idea, by the looks of the pictures, looks like they will be fine with a lil TLC!*


It stays at about 70*-78* 

24 Hours of light (6 cfls pushing a total of about 10,000 lumen)

Except for when Im sleeping or not at home, the oscillating fan stays on and for a good 8 hours they get fresh air from a window less than 3 feet away.

I have been lowering the water amount by a lot, and when I water I always make sure when I stick my finger in the soil I feel little to no moisture. Its usually pretty dry when I water.


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 27, 2007)

MagusALL said:


> lookin type wet dude. let em dry out for like 5-7 days no water. if you need to flush just make sure the drainage is good and put water in them until it starts to come through the bottom. think of it as rinsing shampoo out of your hair. the more water the better the flush and less nutes (or shampoo) will be left. but once you flush them let em rest for about a week. then add a superweak nutrient blend into the water. and do that only when the plants start to look as though they are needing nutrients. when they start to turn yellow or pale green. underloving your plants is truly caring for them as they can get smothered easily. in nature they tend to grow in sunny, but dry places. once a week watering should be good in most cases.


Yea in the picture I had JUST watered them. Maybe I should just ease off then huh? Maybe Im just a little paranoid......lol. I really dont think there over watered, the soil gets pretty dry in day or two after I water. 

You guys think I should hold off on the flushing and just see what happens? Would it be better to not flush them if they dont need it? Or do you think there not that bad right now to worry about flushing?

Thanks so much fellas.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 27, 2007)

*I think they will be fine, however if they start looking worse then flush immediately (they say under watering is better than over watering) your plants environment appears to be fine, although I would leave the fan running 24/7 at least when the lights are on....*


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 28, 2007)

Dude, break down and get a moisture meter. They are like less than ten bucks and way better than your finger.  Do you ph your water?

I give mine water when the meter is less than 4.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 28, 2007)

*That's what she said grandfather WOW! less than four, My meter only goes to 4, I water when it gets bellow 3, maybe I'm not watering enough, should I be watering more you think?*


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 28, 2007)

stop using that shultze stuff; wrong fert for that stage of life, it'll work ok for flower, but not for seedlings (you're frying them....)

if you can't afford a top quality canna-specific nute formula, go with miracle grow 24-8-16 all purpose plant food for veg. all of my plants react very well to this one.

i use gh three part, great stuff if you can get it....

don't flush, just don't feed anymore for a week or so. just plain water, use up the nutes that are already there.

hope this helps...


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 28, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> stop using that shultze stuff; wrong fert for that stage of life, it'll work ok for flower, but not for seedlings (you're frying them....)
> 
> if you can't afford a top quality canna-specific nute formula, go with miracle grow 24-8-16 all purpose plant food for veg. all of my plants react very well to this one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the input fellas will do. Im at work right now, ill check the Ph when I get home. Im gonna look for on the those moisture testers too grandpa. And thanks again humboldt.


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello................................................................................................Im high......................................................................goodbye.......................................................................................


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 28, 2007)

how are the babies?


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 28, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> how are the babies?


Nothing looks like it has worsened, so I guess thats a good thing.

Lemme take a pic......


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Here ya go.....


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 28, 2007)

how much do you water when you water?


----------



## SkunkyJoe (Nov 28, 2007)

i had the same problem this summer it started at the bottom leaves and work up to the top one set at a time i tryed everything you doing and it just died all i know is its something to do with the nutes not watering or the pH is out of wack


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 28, 2007)

I say start feeding them 1/2 streangth growth nutes. I waited way too long and then didnt feed enough onmy first grow. the result was extreamly stunted growth


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 29, 2007)

mattso101 said:


> I say start feeding them 1/2 streangth growth nutes. I waited way too long and then didnt feed enough onmy first grow. the result was extreamly stunted growth


Ok thats what I did when I transplanted them and so for nothing worsened from this, maybe the browning will just go away, but there getting bigger.


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't think your browning will go away. Rather it will just stop browning.

BTW, what is that green stuff down at the bottom of the wall? If it is mold, get some bleach and kill it. Frigging spores !!!!


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 29, 2007)

Your Grandfather said:


> I don't think your browning will go away. Rather it will just stop browning.
> 
> BTW, what is that green stuff down at the bottom of the wall? If it is mold, get some bleach and kill it. Frigging spores !!!!


Lol.....no that was from my girlfriends poor painting skills. And mixing a little "celery green" paint with the color she painted the closet it.


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 29, 2007)

New development!

I think I see some private parts on my 2 biggest plants which have 3 nodes already. Is it to early to tell? the biggest one has thinner more curlier little hairs, and the do look more "hair" like then the other? Female?




. Im getting real excited now!! Im hoping I get bitches!








My first and biggest:


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 29, 2007)

Second biggest, what yall think??


----------



## midtown410 (Nov 29, 2007)

how old is that?


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 29, 2007)

3 weeks!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 29, 2007)

*I'm still a noob! at sexing but looks to me it's still too early yet, I'm thinking another week you should have a definite identification...*


*Still looking green .. nice and healthy, keep up the good work!*


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 29, 2007)

No those are not pre flowers. New growers will often be confused. Pre flowers Have two tiny white hairs coming out if a tiny green thing. Male preflowers look like little pods


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 29, 2007)

mattso101 said:


> No those are not pre flowers. New growers will often be confused. Pre flowers Have two tiny white hairs coming out if a tiny green thing. Male preflowers look like little pods


So those arent what tell male from female?


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 29, 2007)

*The following may help ya!*

*




*


*Hope it helps......*


----------



## Your Grandfather (Nov 29, 2007)

Take a scissors and cut the dead tips off. It is not gonna grow.

They do look better


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 29, 2007)

Your Grandfather said:


> Take a scissors and cut the dead tips off. It is not gonna grow.
> 
> They do look better


Cut off the brown edges?


----------



## mattso101 (Nov 30, 2007)

Dont bother cutting any dead or brown spot they will fall off on thier own Im sure. Every time you cut or break somthing on your plant the plat put its energy tward healing not growing. Your brown spot will not yurn back to geen they should just stop hapining.


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 30, 2007)

mattso101 said:


> Dont bother cutting any dead or brown spot they will fall off on thier own Im sure. Every time you cut or break somthing on your plant the plat put its energy tward healing not growing. Your brown spot will not yurn back to geen they should just stop hapining.


Thanks for the info man. Wont cut em. Yea nothing else has browned since I feed them their first meal.


----------



## Moldy (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, I'm sort of a new-bee too but don't use nutes on seedlings. If they start to fall over from stretching or legging out use something to prop them up. I used a paper clip and that helped. I made a loop in one end that went around the stem, over about 1/2 inch then straight down into the ground. Kinda like a "hang-man"...


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm on my first grow too, so I'm very new, but I think you are seeing Stipules, not Pistils.

If you look at the pics Humboldt posted of the male pre flowers you can see some Stipules, as both males and females have them.

Who knows tho? Patience grasshopper, Patience!!

according to an article by Mel Frank in HT, "its practically impossible to identify a canabis plants gender during its first 7 weeks of growth. Male plants may appear to be a little taller or more vigorous, since they require less light and nutrients than females"

That last line I found to be true. The plants I was most proud of and depending on, were the tallest and best growing and they both turned out to be males. I keep markers on my plants and I really pay attention to height as an early indicator since they are all grown under the exact same circumstances. My problem is bag seeds so who knows how they compare beyond living conditions.

Hope that helps, good luck.


----------



## melushell (Nov 30, 2007)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> That last line I found to be true. The plants I was most proud of and depending on, were the tallest and best growing and they both turned out to be males.


well ...it happened to me before that the tallest ones were males

but its DEFINITELY not an must, now on the grow i have the 2 tallest ones (i germinated 7 plants) were both females !!!

like someone with a shit LOT more experience than me in growing Mary J said:''sometime its just genetics'' 

keep cool
M


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Nov 30, 2007)

I hear ya melushell, and like I was saying too, I have bag seed so outside of the growing conditions, who knows what the hell I have in the soil!? They didn't even come from the same bag. Some were from a friend who 'collects seeds' others were from bags I got along the way. The one's I'm most hopeful about are some I got from 'the weed man' who said they were from the medicinal weed. 

Regardless I'm really enjoying it, waking up to smell the buds each morning for watering is nice. I also have 3 confirmed females so I guess that takes some of the pressure off too.

Take care.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the input fellas.....update...


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 1, 2007)

On the last pic the leaf was accidentally ripped when I was moving them (dont ask) will it be ok? How does everything look? Thanks for all the replies and input I appreciate it all.


----------



## melushell (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah man it will be ok
don't worry
the plants look really good


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 2, 2007)

Just be patient as mentioned, try not to mess with them too much. I've noticed to just let them do their thing unless you're rotating the pots or watering.

Keep the pics coming, how old are they to the day? Are you still using nutes?


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 2, 2007)

Gotta buy new nutes, only fed them once. I rotate and adjust lights as needed. They do overall look more healty since there first feed and transplant. The first is my biggest, the last is the Guard dog....

I wont stress them, thanks for all your input fellas.

21 days old and kicking! 

More pics real quick......


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 2, 2007)

Lookin' good

LMAO your dog looks like he wants something to do


----------



## timfbmx (Dec 2, 2007)

They look great...may I suggest getting some mylar for the walls to maximize all the light you can get. Make sure before you flower them to get a better light preferably a hps. Other than that they look awsome man hopefully they are all females. I would top them right now too so they get bushier, and go out n get some more of those cfl's for vegging the more the better! Just always make sure they got good ventilation and air flow


----------



## Hank (Dec 2, 2007)

Just remember if you plan on flowering with cfl's you will need the 2700k warm whites. Or better yet just get a HPS set-up.

Great job.

Hank.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hank said:


> Just remember if you plan on flowering with cfl's you will need the 2700k warm whites. Or better yet just get a HPS set-up.
> 
> Great job.
> 
> Hank.


Yea I am going to continue to use them I just gonna get more bulbs and fixtures. What is a good time to start flowering? 2 months?


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 2, 2007)

HPS might not be in the budget to maybe the second or third grow, and then I might get a T5 fixture with bulbs. and fluorescents all around.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 2, 2007)

jomal206 said:


> Lookin' good
> 
> LMAO your dog looks like he wants something to do


She LOVES the futon in the office. The office closet is where the plants are


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hahaha.....Lately I noticed the dog will sniff the babies while the closet door is open.....pretty funny. Anyone else have "grow interested" pets?


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 3, 2007)

*Plants are looking good robbie, haven't you met summer? she loves the plants, I think as much as I do...*

*




*

*I haves lots of shots of her and the plants in me journal, if interested skim through it sometime..*


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 3, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Plants are looking good robbie, haven't you met summer? she loves the plants, I think as much as I do...*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Yes I seen her. They say pets are like there owners.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 7, 2007)

An update on the plants 26 days old.....

Fed them some blood meal and got better nutes. So far they are taking it well!


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 7, 2007)

Goup shot..


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 7, 2007)

My biggest plant has some curling leaves, what should I do?


----------



## mattso101 (Dec 7, 2007)

It might be from too much nutes or too much Heat. I would go with the first. Flush them out if this is the case


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 7, 2007)

mattso101 said:


> It might be from too much nutes or too much Heat. I would go with the first. Flush them out if this is the case


Thing is they started to do this before I even fed them.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 7, 2007)

Anyone? What should I do!?


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 7, 2007)

*It could be a number of things, hard to say specially since we are not there but you may find the following links helpfull.*

*Marijuana Plant Abuse*

*http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/nutrients2.htm*

*Hope this helps!*


----------



## Kelch420 (Dec 7, 2007)

Try watering them and the leaves should curl back up. I am pretty sure leaves that curl down are a sign of dehydration.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kelch420 said:


> Try watering them and the leaves should curl back up. I am pretty sure leaves that curl down are a sign of dehydration.


Ok Ill give her a little extra, just in case its not that, thanks for the input.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 9, 2007)

New pics. the solo shot is my biggest plant, its still got hooks, I dont relaly know what do do about it, other than the hooks it looks pretty good.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 9, 2007)

No input?


----------



## madcow (Dec 9, 2007)

looking good!!!


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 9, 2007)

Guard dog sleeping on the job!


----------



## ru8fru (Dec 9, 2007)

awesome grow.. cant wait to start my first!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 9, 2007)

how often do you water? it looks like the "hooks" could be from over watering.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 10, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> how often do you water? it looks like the "hooks" could be from over watering.


Every other day. I usually split 1.5 liters between all 5 plants. What I dont understand is I give them all the same amount, yet only the big one is "hooking".

Should I decrease the amount of water I give to just that one plant?

Thanks Fdd for your response.


----------



## t dub c (Dec 10, 2007)

looking good bro, you should do a search for clawing. My first plant started to do that when I first got started, and Im possitive mine was caused by overwatering, but Id say it could be a lot of differnt things. Im no pro.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 10, 2007)

t dub c said:


> looking good bro, you should do a search for clawing. My first plant started to do that when I first got started, and Im possitive mine was caused by overwatering, but Id say it could be a lot of differnt things. Im no pro.


Gotcha and thanks for you reply and support. Its not a hot topic unfortunately and finding info is tuff, but I and my plants will prevail!!.....lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> Every other day. I usually split 1.5 liters between all 5 plants. What I dont understand is I give them all the same amount, yet only the big one is "hooking".
> 
> Should I decrease the amount of water I give to just that one plant?
> 
> Thanks Fdd for your response.



when i get lost on my watering schedule i just stop. i wait for the plants to start to wilt. then i water. this is the best way to tell. under watering is A LOT easier to fix then over watering.


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 10, 2007)

Well to keep my watering straight I just keep a journal....that takes all the work off of my shoulders


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 10, 2007)

The strange thing is its only on the top node, and smaller sprouts coming forth from the top....I will just continue to do what I have been because everything else is doing well......sucks but oh well, there is really now way of knowing 100% of what the problem is with these plants...

Thanks for all the responses though guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 10, 2007)

One month old!!


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 11, 2007)

So this is my tallest plant. Just about 9 inches.......when do you guys think I should start flowering? I mean I was looking at 2 months in veg, but they grew way faster then I thought they would. And the biggest limitation I have is space. I dont want huge huge plants. Just really healthy ones!

What are your guys suggestions?


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone????


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 11, 2007)

I think your soil looks real moist.

Got a moisture meter?


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 11, 2007)

I hear they double or triple in size when they go into flowering so maybe you can use that as a reference point for figuring out your space?

How long have they been in Veggy?


----------



## Kelch420 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure sativa may grow double or triple but indica only grow double it's size at most.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 11, 2007)

There exactly 30 days old....and already quite big...lol. I gave them some strait up Nitrogen enriched bloodmeal and they shot up right after that!

So you guys think maybe another 15-20 days or maybe more like a month? What you guys think?


----------



## thenextlevel (Dec 11, 2007)

I wouldn't let those grow too too much bigger if size is your main concern. maybe 2 weeks? 
As mentioned above they will atleast double in size during flowering.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 12, 2007)

t dub c said:


> looking good bro, you should do a search for clawing. My first plant started to do that when I first got started, and Im possitive mine was caused by overwatering, but Id say it could be a lot of differnt things. Im no pro.


I never asked, but how did things turn out with that plant?


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh and how often should I be feeding them now? Once a week?


----------



## t dub c (Dec 12, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> I never asked, but how did things turn out with that plant?


 it ended up being a hermie and i chopped it.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 12, 2007)

t dub c said:


> it ended up being a hermie and i chopped it.


Oh man hope that dont happen to me.....

How often should I be feeding these plants? Once a week?


----------



## tech209 (Dec 12, 2007)

i kept a schedule of watering with plain ph adjusted water then as soon as that dries up within about 2-3 days i fed em and so on ...


----------



## sunsrb34 (Dec 12, 2007)

my dog sleeps in the same room loves it


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 12, 2007)

I dont use PH and dont think Im going to so can I say its safe to stay at twice a week?


----------



## tech209 (Dec 12, 2007)

why wont u ph?????? if u dont have the product then use baking soda/vinegar.....


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 12, 2007)

tech209 said:


> why wont u ph?????? if u dont have the product then use baking soda/vinegar.....


Know lots of senior growers that dont PH. I just Filter and stand my water and calculate how much nutes I but in.

But I think once a week one week than twice the next on and off is a good idea  What you guys think?


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 13, 2007)

OMG the clawing.....IT WAS OVERWATERING!!!.....sound the alarms!! Hooking = OVERwatering!!



https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/38802-help-will-live.html


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Woke up this morning and it looked pretty dead, its slumpin and the leaves are all withered up  I hope the rest survive.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Its dead.....has to be....


----------



## bus driver (Dec 14, 2007)

oh my god i just started to read this thread and was getting into it because i am on my first CFL grow as well but i am about a week and a half behind you... now i'm scared shitless my plants might end up like your big lady... haha sorry about your loss i have 8 babies at about 14 days old... so far lookin great.... i hope you other plants survive keep us posted!


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Whatever you do man, DONT over water!! Let at least 2 days go by without watering. I was going every other day and look what happened!


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Where is everyone!!! Input please!!

How do the rest look? This other one also looks like its suffered from over watering it been 3 days since there last watering I hope to god it survives.....I had 8 plants, now Im down to 4 with my luck they will be all males.......but to be honest Im surprised I got this far on my first grow.


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 14, 2007)

They're looking good...watch out for the watering but overall not bad


----------



## jonnyblaze24 (Dec 14, 2007)

they are resilient...that overwatered one will come back i bet


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

jonnyblaze24 said:


> they are resilient...that overwatered one will come back i bet


I checked it this morning before I went to work, and It looks just like the other done did right before it died 

I think its gonna be a gonner, the bottom leaves are all shriveled up.

The leafs are soooo weird, it looks like there is water coming out the stems that connect the leafs themselfs. Ill post a pic later...


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

This sucks my plants are dropping like flies 

Not much help here.......


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

Its been 4 days since thier last watering........ANY help at all?


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 15, 2007)

The one that looks very dead, looks alot like one male I killed with fertilizer on purpose. I accidentally bought FF Grow Big in Hydro instead of soil. So when I got pissed at a male I dumped like a cup of it on there and in a couple of hours it looked just like that.

I know it's a long shot but maybe over fertilizing?

With the one that's on the edge, maybe you could try flushing it thoroughly. That might at least eliminate the over fertilizing issue, if thats it.

Sorry not a whole lotta help I know.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> Its been 4 days since thier last watering........ANY help at all?



Hey hon, I just got around to your pm, sooo0o0o sorry. (Busy with the holidays and Ron Paul campaign) I'm glad that I could help you out in the beginning. Now I see we need some help again.  It's all good, we'll sort it out. Did ya smoke a bowl today? LOL.. I'd suggest it, remember why we're doing this. You said four days since watering? For those size pots I can't imagine going 4 days without water- I don't think this is overwatering- I think it's UNDER watering. Water those poor darlings- they should start poppin' up within a half hour! I'll read through the journal to find out what else I can help with, but please please please go water those darlings!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

Let me point out, you should have been right on with the every other day watering- if everyother day isn't enough for the babies it's either excessively hot or those babies are ready to be transplanted.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> according to an article by Mel Frank in HT, "its practically impossible to identify a canabis plants gender during its first 7 weeks of growth. Male plants may appear to be a little taller or more vigorous, since they require less light and nutrients than females"


The first half is absolutely false. My Kiki showed her stuff at 3 weeks from sprout. Surprised the shyt out of me one day, don't worry about "trying" to sex your plants- one day you'll be in your grow room inspecting your plants growth and you'll see pistils and freak! LOL...how it seems to happen usually for new growers. 

The second part however is absolutely true- don't get too excited about "best" plants- they're usually male...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

I also want to point out, that the "claw" pix of the plants look like over watering- I agree, but we don't even have the water's ph here- it could be a variety of other things as well. I agree with FDD, when I forget the last time I watered I wait until she starts to wilt. THOSE BABIES ARE WILTING, QUICKLY- WATER THEM ASAP PLEASE.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm a noob for sure, but I honestly have had some plants in veggy for 5-6 weeks and they haven't shown. Mine haven't shown until about a week or so into flowering. Now, I do the see the 'pre flowers' but I'm kinda shitty at identifying them positively so I wait.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> I'm a noob for sure, but I honestly have had some plants in veggy for 5-6 weeks and they haven't shown. Mine haven't shown until about a week or so into flowering. Now, I do the see the 'pre flowers' but I'm kinda shitty at identifying them positively so I wait.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Oh I believe it, I've seen plants here not show till half way through flowering- just saying I've seen plenty of plants show their sex before a month old.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 15, 2007)

Cool, I don't feel like as much of a noobie as before!


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

Well I let them go without water for so long, the soild has gapped between the pot. So I guess I will water, Im just sooooo nervous the other plants will share the fate of my largest and soon to be second largest.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

What should the temp be at I always left it at like 73-80, is this ok?


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 15, 2007)

should be good on the temp. I read 77 is perfect.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok well I watered the one that looks like it is dieng just like the first one did and this is what it looks like now....


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

I know this is a n00b questions this late in the game, but how much should I be giving each plant, I have always given them .25L of water that has been filtered and left standing for 24 hours every other day before. Is this good? Too much? Too less?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

Water enough that there is 10% run off... or in other words, water until 10% of what you put in the pot comes out the bottom...


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

OMG!!!! I fucking love you!!!!!

You were obsooooolutly right!!

Look! not even 2 hours!!

Left is before, right is after.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

Told you.. LOL...

I'll make sure to stay in this thread whenever you need me. Gotta make sure these babies keep kicking. 

What kind of space constraints do you have?


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Told you.. LOL...
> 
> I'll make sure to stay in this thread whenever you need me. Gotta make sure these babies keep kicking.
> 
> What kind of space constraints do you have?



Hahaha I was gonna ask you that! Please dont leave my thread!!......lol.

There in a 4 by 3 closet
Dual fan blowing air in and air out.

5 cool lights
2 warm

everyday I crack the window open for some fresh air, and thats only about 5 feet from the closet

And milf Im taking all your advice....so here is to you, my plants, and this grow. If you were with me I would give you some!......


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> Hahaha I was gonna ask you that! Please dont leave my thread!!......lol.
> 
> There in a 4 by 3 closet
> Dual fan blowing air in and air out.
> ...


HAHA, thanks for the offer, wish I could partake.  Take a niiiiiiccce hit off the roach of that blunt- my fav. part.  


So 7 lights total? All true 40 watt cfls?


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 15, 2007)

when i water it never comes out the bottom. check it out


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 15, 2007)

dont mind the cat hair in the first pic lol


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> when i water it never comes out the bottom. check it out


I'm glad that you are experienced enough to do that.. LOL.. for the rest of us tho- I'd suggest the 10% runoff rule- the roots deepest in the soil need to stay moist or they will die- without seeing water run off, it's hard to gauge how much of the soil is moist or if there are dry spots.. but it is true, if you work with the same strain for a while you will learn exactly when and how much to feed them, possibly to the point of not needing to see run off water.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 15, 2007)

its my first grow i dident even know about this rule thanks. when i water its with 300ml i guess im lucky.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> its my first grow i dident even know about this rule thanks. when i water its with 300ml i guess im lucky.


Guess so.  LOL..


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks milf.......so its ok to give a little etran and see (or hear if its a cuped pot) runoff? Correct, thanks sooooo much for your help *sparks lighter*

HHHHhhhwwwwwooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 15, 2007)

and the last time i watered till it came out the bottom i over watered my plant. pick your plant up when its dry then water it pick it up again that will let you know what the right amount of water you need and try to give it the same amount every day dont just water till 10% comes out. try 200ml a day and tell me how it works. or dont best of luck.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok good now.......will post an update soon.....thanks milf......(taking your advise now)


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 15, 2007)

i also have a wetting agent that helps retain water


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 15, 2007)

milf do you have any pics of your plant?


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

I give .25 liters.........is that good? I cant fucking do this math or think of equivalents at this time......rofl, Im higgghhh as shit.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> and the last time i watered till it came out the bottom i over watered my plant. pick your plant up when its dry then water it pick it up again that will let you know what the right amount of water you need and try to give it the same amount every day dont just water till 10% comes out. try 200ml a day and tell me how it works. or dont best of luck.


I'll just keep with what I learned from Jorge Cervantes. Thanks for the thoughts though!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> I give .25 liters.........is that good? I cant fucking do this math or think of equivalents at this time......rofl, Im higgghhh as shit.


LOL.. I never really keep track of the amount of water I give my babies.. I just follow the rule.. jus make sure water comes out.. pretty basic rule.. lol


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I'll just keep with what I learned from Jorge Cervantes. Thanks for the thoughts though!


Drooooll. Thats one good lookin plants, thats gonna have a huge yeild.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 15, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I'll just keep with what I learned from Jorge Cervantes. Thanks for the thoughts though!


 do what you have to do its about growing good plants i was just saying what works for me learned from me. lol nice looking plants what type.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> do what you have to do its about growing good plants i was just saying what works for me learned from me. lol nice looking plants what type.


Skunk bagseed. Still veggin... 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/30777-my-very-first-grow-closet-35.html


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 15, 2007)

nice mine is bag seed to i only let it veg till it was 11inchs wanted to get a idear of how much bigger it would get its 25,26 inch tall now and i hope you dont think im walking on your feet just saying what works for me. and that plant is going to be a monster. good luck when mine is done ill send you a blunt.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

bwinn27 said:


> nice mine is bag seed to i only let it veg till it was 11inchs wanted to get a idear of how much bigger it would get its 25,26 inch tall now and i hope you dont think im walking on your feet just saying what works for me. and that plant is going to be a monster. good luck when mine is done ill send you a blunt.


LOL.. I hear ya.. nah, no hard feelings, jus lettin ya kno..  Two different opinions get more done than just one.  LOL.. you send me a blunt, I'll send you a clone..LOL..


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 15, 2007)

deal now back to helping people


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ommmmuhhhgggaaawwddd. Im high as shit and I have been LITERALLY watching it grow before my eyes..................looook milf....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 15, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> Ommmmuhhhgggaaawwddd. Im high as shit and I have been LITERALLY watching it grow before my eyes..................looook milf....


Gorgeous...


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

jonnyblaze24 said:


> they are resilient...that overwatered one will come back i bet


Wow if that isn't the understatement of the day!

I cant even believe this is the same plant!


----------



## blonddie07 (Dec 15, 2007)

man.... im having major water issues... i overwaterd and it feels like the plants dont even grow.. and look all hook leaf'ed


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow Milf........can you even believe these two pics where of the same plant? Incredible! All within 8 hours!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 16, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> Wow Milf........can you even believe these two pics where of the same plant? Incredible! All within 8 hours!


Much much better.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 16, 2007)

blonddie07 said:


> man.... im having major water issues... i overwaterd and it feels like the plants dont even grow.. and look all hook leaf'ed


Pick up your plant, does it feel light or heavy or just about normal?

Unless it feels heavier or like it feels after watering theres a good chance it might be suffering the opposite like mine did and could be over-watering. Do they smell more potent than usual or have dried tips? Mine did and I know from now on those are signs of under-watering.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 16, 2007)

So here is a group shot

then my bushiest

then my tallest

My smallest

And yes the survivor of the underwater.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 16, 2007)

they look good to me!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 16, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> Pick up your plant, does it feel light or heavy or just about normal?
> 
> Unless it feels heavier or like it feels after watering theres a good chance it might be suffering the opposite like mine did and could be over-watering. Do they smell more potent than usual or have dried tips? Mine did and I know from now on those are signs of under-watering.


The dried tips shouldn't have been from under watering.. the whole plant going limp tho- that's under watering..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 16, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> So here is a group shot
> 
> then my bushiest
> 
> ...


Lookin' so much better....


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 16, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Lookin' so much better....


I know I cannot believe how much of a difference that made, cant thank you enough Milf......


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 16, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> I know I cannot believe how much of a difference that made, cant thank you enough Milf......


You can thank me by taking care of those lovelies...


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 16, 2007)

So milf do you have a current grow going? If ya do is there a journal for it?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 16, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/30777-my-very-first-grow-closet-35.html


----------



## bus driver (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Robbie and Milf.... i have reading your thread and figure i can ask you two about floro tubes because u both have done it.... ok so i have 8 plants as of now... i have 4 4' daylight 6500k puttin 3050 lumens each....i have 2 18" floro sunshine bulbs 875 lumens each, 5000k for back light. i also have two clamp lights concentrated on my two biggeset plants.... (7") each clamp light bulb is 2050 lumens, 30w..... being completley realistic and honest will my light be enough to grow these babies.... or until sexing? your help is very much appreciated

Bus


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 17, 2007)

MORE than enough light, I had about half of that power and did fine with 5 plants for the longest. U wont even need much more when you go into flowering as a matter of fact, just warm temp bulbs....

Got any pics of your set up? Make a thread.


----------



## bus driver (Dec 17, 2007)

na i don't have any pics yet after the 25th though i will be making my first grow journel....(gettin a camara) thanks for the input bro. i'll holla at you if anything goes wrong... hopefully i can get some pics soon....

bus


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 17, 2007)

nice growing robbie82 check mine out if you want under the post blizzard dont want to post pics on here not right lol. good luck


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 17, 2007)

bus driver said:


> na i don't have any pics yet after the 25th though i will be making my first grow journel....(gettin a camara) thanks for the input bro. i'll holla at you if anything goes wrong... hopefully i can get some pics soon....
> 
> bus


Hey no problem bro. One quick thing since that is really good lighting, your gonna wanna keep as much as of it as you can in! I would suggest some Mylar as a really good reflective materials, or even better in my opinion, pure white flat white. which ever is easier for you man.


----------



## bus driver (Dec 18, 2007)

Yea i know and i'm slippin real hard i have my plants in a closet on shelves about a foot off the ground because of heat issues. i have 4 plants on each shelf with lighting above and on both sides but i don't have anything else to keep the light in... like i have an open room with lots of wasted light.... plus my door to the closet is a blanket.... i have the blanket about 10in off the ground for fresh air.... its hard to explain but its the only way i can get constant fresh air in the room... soon that will be changing but stupid for now because alot of light is realesd from that too.... the plants are lookin so so good though there loving it....

wow.... finals today.... high... 10 min presentation due.... not good

bus


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 19, 2007)

New pics........idk.....for some reason they dont look like the healthiest things in the world. 

Quick Question, how often should I be feeding them?


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 20, 2007)

Anyone????


----------



## bus driver (Dec 20, 2007)

they look pretty good.... water them every couple days..... underwatering is way way better than over watering.... i water every three days.... i have 3 gallon pales and water them till i see water starts to drip... hope this helps...

bus


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 23, 2007)

Damn where is everyone?

Well here is some updated pics, please tell me what everyone thinks. And yea I lost another one, so Im down to only 3 plants


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 23, 2007)

What happened to the 4th plant? They looked fine 4 days ago...


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 24, 2007)

*Your plants are looking good, sorry to hear about the loss, also I'm thinking you're wasting lumens/electricity by putting them lights bellow like that.*

*I have done the same thing and it only seemed to confuse the plants, in other words they didn't exactly know which way to grow, resulting in branches dropping, growing down instead of up, if you can get them lights above your plants I think you'll see a big difference...*


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 24, 2007)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> What happened to the 4th plant? They looked fine 4 days ago...


Milf it was the weirdest thing I cam came and half the plant was falling over, noooooo explanation the point at which the plant was bent on the stem looked completely rotted out, while the whole rest of it was fine. I wrapped a reinforcement against it so it would stand upright, and shortly after everything from the bent point of the stop upward died, shortly after the bottom portion did too. Never seen anything like it. I took pictures ill PM them to you.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 24, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Your plants are looking good, sorry to hear about the loss, also I'm thinking you're wasting lumens/electricity by putting them lights bellow like that.*
> 
> *I have done the same thing and it only seemed to confuse the plants, in other words they didn't exactly know which way to grow, resulting in branches dropping, growing down instead of up, if you can get them lights above your plants I think you'll see a big difference...*


Yea I thought that might have been the cause of death with the other plant, I shut them off and added more to the top. 

Anyone have any idea how often I should be feeing them?


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone else's input?


----------



## pencap (Dec 25, 2007)

TRANSPLANT!!! Get bigger pots! I would suggest feeding every two weeks....jmo~ 
I plnated mine a month after you did~I'm in a DWC hdro set up though...your roots need room to move and breathe


----------



## Your Grandfather (Dec 25, 2007)

Robbie, Dude,

Sorry to hear, bummer.

Did you do an autopsy on the roots? Take any pictures of the roots?

Merry Christmas


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 25, 2007)

Your Grandfather said:


> Robbie, Dude,
> 
> Sorry to hear, bummer.
> 
> ...


No, but I found out what it was, my seller came by who grows for himself and told me there was not enough light the tops where slightly bending to reach the light, and since I rotate the, doing so greatly weakened the point on the stem where the top would bend to take in the light, I added 4 more bulbs and should be ok now. Im also gonna paint the walls flat matte white for a better reflection as well.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 25, 2007)

*The remaining plants are looking great, keep as much light above them as you can and you'll be smoking in no time.*

*Merry Christmas! *


*PS: Might want to get them plants closer to the light, specially the lil guy, assuming that is a cfl flood light...*


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 26, 2007)

Last pics of 07.......It was a good year I learned a lot thanks to everyone. And now I will grow, hello 2008! 

My 3 plants. The survivor (thanks milf  ) My young but strong........and my Biggest and BUSHY as hell biittcchhhh <----Hopefully it a bitch. It to bushy *wink* to be a male, right milf.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 26, 2007)

Group pics..........Im highh rytteee now. Chyeaa..


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 26, 2007)

PS Im thinking of starting to flower them in a few days there all about a foot tall and I dont want huge plants, you think a month and a half is enough in veg? Thats how old they will be in a few days.

Thanks.


----------



## jomal206 (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah that's plenty long robbie they'll double at least in size


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 27, 2007)

jomal206 said:


> Yeah that's plenty long robbie they'll double at least in size


Really? Thats good to hear! I always thought I had to wait minimum 2 months.


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 27, 2007)

*How are ya robbie? your plants are looking supreme, I'm lost with this double, triple the size during flowering as my plants didn't grow any .. only lots of bud, I'm thinking this may depend on the strain, from what I've gathered the sativa is the one that usually grows double their size during flower and that the indica normally don't..*

*Keep up the great work! Oh and have a superb new year!*


----------



## bus driver (Dec 28, 2007)

Yo robbie what up.... i am about the same place you are with your grow... are you or did you plan on using LST


----------



## justsmoked (Dec 28, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> Hahaha.....Lately I noticed the dog will sniff the babies while the closet door is open.....pretty funny. Anyone else have "grow interested" pets?


lol....once i was in my grow room and my dog came in and was smelling the leaves, next thing i knew she took a bite off the leave. think that will get her high if she eats enough?

the plants are looking good. mine have been going for about 2 months now and im about to start them into flowering.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG, they look great!! Keep it up.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Dec 28, 2007)

You can flower whenever you'd like. 

Flowering before the plant shows sex however doesn't make the plant mature any faster and only cuts down the energy the plant gets (usually used to keep the plants small) But if the plant is sexually mature feel free to flower whenever.

Jorge suggests waiting for a plant to be 2 months old to take the healthiest clones- so if you planned on cloning before you flower, you might want to wait the 2 months for the strongest clones. (Worked for me- 4 clones taken, planted in soil, 100% rooted)


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 28, 2007)

wow beautiful plants!!! are you budding now or not yet?


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 28, 2007)

Gonna transplant them into new pots before flowering. Pics of the new pots. I think paint buckets serve much better than the average pot I saw at home depot. The paint buckets are much sturdier, and i think are easier to move around. I just put some black duct tape around them to make absolutely no light was gonna hit my roots. Tommorow lights go out at 7:30pm! Im so excited!


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok so I transplanted them, and I have decided to wait until they are comfy in there new homes before flowering. I think its best for the plants, the less stress, the healthier the plant so.....Pics of the roots of each plant. The last two are from "Bushy"


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 28, 2007)

Pics of them in there new homes....with there new names


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 28, 2007)

*freakin looking great, Grandfather is going to like your root post, interesting as it is, the rings .. is that how you tell the age never seen that before although Iv'e never seen too many root structures..*

*Keep up the great work!*


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 28, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *freakin looking great, Grandfather is going to like your root post, interesting as it is, the rings .. is that how you tell the age never seen that before although Iv'e never seen too many root structures..*
> 
> *Keep up the great work!*


Oh wow, never new that. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh man they are loving there new homes, they all look so much more "perky" now. Ill post pics later.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok the pic to the left is last night right after transplant, to the right is this morning, I take it they like there new homes.


----------



## Ratty696 (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks good man keep it up!!


----------



## tech209 (Dec 29, 2007)

not bad looks alright........


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ratty696 said:


> Looks good man keep it up!!


Thanks for the feed back. Im excited to see them take well to thier new home.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 30, 2007)

tech209 said:


> not bad looks alright........


Is there anything you think I should be doing to improve? PS I love the avatar, I had a coupe but traded it in for 2006 Acura TL


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 30, 2007)

Those roots look good and strong. What watering method do you use?


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 30, 2007)

I water a little and frequent, i think it gives the roots a better chance to breath. Tomorrow Im pretty sure Im gonna flower them, what you think RMH?


----------



## bus driver (Dec 30, 2007)

hey robbie your plants are lookin so good. mine are at about a month as of now still tryin to get pictures.... i hope that mine look as good as yours do in two weeks because i want small compact plants as well... what lights do you plan on using for flowering??

Bus


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Dec 30, 2007)

yep, I'd say hit em with the 12/12, brother. 4 weeks should be plenty.

I just started the little and frequent watering program, the proof is in the roots!


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 31, 2007)

bus driver said:


> hey robbie your plants are lookin so good. mine are at about a month as of now still tryin to get pictures.... i hope that mine look as good as yours do in two weeks because i want small compact plants as well... what lights do you plan on using for flowering??
> 
> Bus


Gonna continue to use CFLs, Just gonna add some more to the mix for side lighting, and use warmer bulbs. I have some 2400Ks. Im gonna leave two cool spectrum 5500K lights still, as I herd it was good to use mixed spectrum for CFLs in flower. 

Dude PM me as soon as you start a thread or get pics! Thanks for your comments.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 31, 2007)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> yep, I'd say hit em with the 12/12, brother. 4 weeks should be plenty.
> 
> I just started the little and frequent watering program, the proof is in the roots!


Ok cool, there actually 53 days old right now. So its been more than a month and a half. Today Im gonna turn the lights out at 7:30pm est. I cant wait 

I hope I get at least one female. Anyone know the odds?


----------



## HoLE (Dec 31, 2007)

hello Mr robbie82 from RIU,,I'm a lawyer representing your girlfriend who is leaving you,,here's her list of items she will be removing from the home,,they include bulbs ballasts sockets all colas trichomes resins and stalks,,hoods fans reflectors and water bottles,,she seems to think this is fair and is leaving you with any leftover dirt,,and possible fan leafs she loses removing them,,lol,,j/k man,,transplant looks like it went well,,keep up the good work

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 31, 2007)

HoLE said:


> hello Mr robbie82 from RIU,,I'm a lawyer representing your girlfriend who is leaving you,,here's her list of items she will be removing from the home,,they include bulbs ballasts sockets all colas trichomes resins and stalks,,hoods fans reflectors and water bottles,,she seems to think this is fair and is leaving you with any leftover dirt,,and possible fan leafs she loses removing them,,lol,,j/k man,,transplant looks like it went well,,keep up the good work
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Hahaha good one, u had me going for a minute. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Gwarrior (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey guy, you better flower those if you already haven't.

I waited til a foot and a half and now have a four and a half foot monster on my hands. AND ITS SUCKS! From now on I plan on flowering at like 8".

Anyway, good job and good luck.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 1, 2008)

Gwarrior said:


> Hey guy, you better flower those if you already haven't.
> 
> I waited til a foot and a half and now have a four and a half foot monster on my hands. AND ITS SUCKS! From now on I plan on flowering at like 8".
> 
> Anyway, good job and good luck.




I hope they dont get that tall......lol....it would be hard to keep properly lit in my small area......I herd it goes based on plant strand. But we will see, thanks for the input man.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 1, 2008)

So can anyone tell me how long until my plants will prob start to show there privates?


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 1, 2008)

Whats up Robbie?

Hey I think the odds are a simple 50-50 proposition.

My females showed within about a week with the males showing about a week later.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 1, 2008)

I hope i get at least one female. Two would be great, and all three would be awesome!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll send you some 'female' vibes!!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 1, 2008)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> I'll send you some 'female' vibes!!


lmao......power of the pussy is one with my plants.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 1, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> lmao......power of the pussy is one with my plants.


lmao,,how can it be at one with yur plants when it was at one with my mouth last night,,lol,,Happy New Year robbie82,and girlfriend,,good luck in 08 

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 1, 2008)

Thats funny ass shit robbie!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 1, 2008)

Maybe ill have my GF walk around them naked for a while.......letting them feel a little more comfterable to show and create female privates........


Hmmmmm



Wait a sec......my girlfriends vagina is quite nice looking, if I was a plant and saw that walking around........wait a min, bad idea might backfire. lmao....hahaha, where milf, I know she would appreciate this type of humor.


----------



## venix12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Man they're looking good, I can only hope my end up nice as that. My buddy did a grow a month or so ago and all 3 he had going ended up growing a set of balls. So I suppose you could be lucky enough to get 3 ladies  

Ill keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 1, 2008)

Be careful you'll be seeing a new thread in here

"Can you water your plants with Pussy Juice and will it produce females only"

Haha, kinda like the thread on using bong water!

Hee Hee get that GF naked and tell her you need 'the feminine touch' going in the grow room!!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 1, 2008)

New pics of the plants right before I switch the lights off. 3rd day flowering.


----------



## tylerreed11 (Jan 1, 2008)

really nice. how long did you veg them for?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

very nice, clean and healthy! thanks for the update!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 1, 2008)

tylerreed11 said:


> really nice. how long did you veg them for?


50 days, just under 2 months.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 2, 2008)

I been lowering the temp to 70 when i turn the lights out, should I be doing this? I figured in the outside world during the flowering season the temp naturally lowers at night.

Comments?


----------



## venix12 (Jan 2, 2008)

I notice your plants are on carpet. Now when you water does the water ever come out the bottom of your buckets or no? If yes what do you use to catch the excess water.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 2, 2008)

looking good robbie,,if you vegged for 50 days,,i bet they show sex real quick,,and if you have had nothing show yet,,i bet there girls,,good luck and lets hope so

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 2, 2008)

wow those plants look nice and green, very healthy!!! Any plans on sexing them soon? How much higher can you lights grow? Some plants double or more while budding but they look awsome!


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 2, 2008)

lights dont grow ............ i waked and baked can you tell?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorgeous babies..


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can Raise the lamps up about 6 feet high in the closet. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 2, 2008)

Close ups of the tops and the stem under the tops. Firstone of bushy, two of Survivor


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 2, 2008)

More of Busy


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 2, 2008)

2 of Shorty...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

those are looking very nice....thanks for the update...


----------



## venix12 (Jan 2, 2008)

checkout all the balls in that first pic 



nah im just kiddin

those ladies are looking lovely, just curious for my own grow whats the closest you can get those cfl from the leaf tips without cause any burning


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job robbie, hope that big space she's clearing out, fills all the way in with buds.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments fellas!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 3, 2008)

Fucking fan fell on Survivor and knocked off 2 branches and a fan leaf! 

SOOO fucking pissed, I hope it will be ok


----------



## tech209 (Jan 3, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Fucking fan fell on Survivor and knocked off 2 branches and a fan leaf!
> 
> SOOO fucking pissed, I hope it will be ok


 
hate when some shit like that happens...its the fuckin the devil that doesnt want you to have good weed  very clean lookn plants robbie ......


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 3, 2008)

tech209 said:


> hate when some shit like that happens...its the fuckin the devil that doesnt want you to have good weed  very clean lookn plants robbie ......


Dude......I know it was the worst....thanks for the comment.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 4, 2008)

OMG!! Do you see what I see!!??

Its from Bushy my Biggest. Could it be!?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 4, 2008)

break out the pink cigars....we have a girlie girl!! excellent man!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 4, 2008)

And a group shot 5th day flowering


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 4, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> break out the pink cigars....we have a girlie girl!! excellent man!


Dude my first female plant!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 4, 2008)

very nice.......


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn good job Robbie, you earned a female! Woo Hoo now the fun really starts!

Congrats on the biatch!


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 5, 2008)

*Congrats on the girl, she's looking mighty fine as well as the others let's hope they girls too... I can't wait to see how she forms, keep up the great work!*


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone......Me and my GF are very excited.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 5, 2008)

AWWWWWWW... bushy is the girly. =) Lookin' good... sure you were kinda shocked.. LOL.. I remember the morn I saw that, it was like a dream- CONGRATS!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 5, 2008)

ok ok ok....now just go and have sex will ya!


robbie82 said:


> Thanks everyone......Me and my GF are very excited.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 5, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> AWWWWWWW... bushy is the girly. =) Lookin' good... sure you were kinda shocked.. LOL.. I remember the morn I saw that, it was like a dream- CONGRATS!


Your words exact to when I saw it....lol.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is a pic of them today.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 5, 2008)

Uh-oh....Im hoping its to early to tell with my smaller plants but im not sure they look ball like 

This is Shorty


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 5, 2008)

This is Survivor my plant which went through most stress


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone!?





__________________


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 6, 2008)

Help! Things are not looking good for Survivor nor shorty. I cant tell with shorty as of yet. Although Im pretty sure Survivor is a male. Wish I had some opinions. Take a look.

This is Survivor:


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 6, 2008)

Shorty.....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 6, 2008)

Someone in the newbie thread said "its just a node".....

What yall think?


----------



## jomal206 (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like it could be a male to me...but just to be sure let it go a few days before you do anything drastic LOL


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Puts the axe down*


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 6, 2008)

that sucks it sure does look male, watch it close cause if those flowers bust open you will have seeds Its horrible the way we talk about males around here


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 6, 2008)

So should I cut it or what? I mean the one female I have is large and beautiful, I wouldnt wanna ruin her.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 6, 2008)

yea if they continue to look like balls i would, what do other people think, those pics are of today right?


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 6, 2008)

by the looks of the pics you could wait a bit without doing damage tomarrow i bet they will be easy to tell


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 6, 2008)

Okay I would be pissed if I misjudged and was actually killing a female.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

looks male....you could still wait a day or so....and confirm.....they ain't gonna blow their load that quick....but then I'm prolly worng......


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 6, 2008)

BE 100% sure or you will wonder about that plant until you harvest that other Fat Bitch!

I will try to give you some comfort.

Usually the females show first as they have to get their sexy time parts ready to receive the dick, oops I mean pollen.

The males usually show later as their sperm,uhh I mean pollen, isn't needed for a little while.

So wait until you SEE BALLS they are as un mistakeable as the pistils. It will usually be a couple of weeks before they actually cum, uhh I mean open and spread pollen so you have a little time.

Hope that helps a little.

Good job buddy,

Farm Hard


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I will wait.....until then.....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 6, 2008)

Pusshheyyyyy


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

yea.....pussy.org......


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 6, 2008)

so then would those be 'pubic hairs' or 'cunt hairs'?

Hee hee


----------



## natmoon (Jan 6, 2008)

Its a female for sure


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 6, 2008)

hahahahaha...yes the one that accepts donations, and not the one that provides such donations.....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 6, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahahaha...yes the one that accepts donations, and not the one that provides such donations.....


Lmso......

Thanks felllas.


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Definitely looks boy to me, damn shame too very nice looking plant, also it seems that the plant with the most stress usually turns out to be the best .. if it doesn't go hemie..lol.*


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 6, 2008)

So when you think I should cut Humb?


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 7, 2008)

7th day flowering!.....will prob update with pics tomorrow. Hopefully by then we will have a verdict in order to tell whether or not Shorty and Survivor get chopped or not. Bushy is looking good though.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone know how long the males take before they actually release the pollen, Im getting nervous waiting....idk....I think the other 2 plants are male 

Ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## tech209 (Jan 7, 2008)

get those pics up man i waanna scope em out........


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Anyone know how long the males take before they actually release the pollen, Im getting nervous waiting....idk....I think the other 2 plants are male
> 
> Ill post pics tomorrow.


Once the males have sufficiently droopy balls i.e. once the sacks begin to hang and obviously look more swollen than they did before is when i always remove the males,stick them in a cardboard box and seal it up.
The males will use up every last bit of energy to make sure they open their sacks up.

Once its all dried up i just dab some pollen on my finger tip and wipe it on selected female lower buds.
Do it on the lower buds as you can then still harvest the top if you want to and leave the lower section to mature any seeds to achieve their full darkness.
You need hardly any pollen on your fingers and i mean hardly any,just enough so you can see the yellow on your finger.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay so here they are day 8 flowering. Im almost positive there male now.....all I need is a co-sign from like one or two of you and it chopping time....

First Survivor.....they look to be clustering


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is shorty. Less development then the other two but is looking more like survivor than Bushy....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 8, 2008)

And here is Bushy, what looks to be my only female.....at least she was the biggest


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 8, 2008)

Im high with a giant knife in my hand.......need input!


----------



## winstonia (Jan 8, 2008)

Aye, first two are males and the 3rd is a girl which should start budding soon


----------



## natmoon (Jan 8, 2008)

You have correctly identified your males and females.
The males will not release pollen for ages yet.
Why dont you save them for a while till the balls start to droop down and swell and make some seeds for yourself


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have plenty of those or I would.....guess its chopping time....I feel so bad I babied those suckers


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 8, 2008)

Second opinion!!??


----------



## tech209 (Jan 8, 2008)

you knoe ur stuff man ...first two pics really look like males as for the the pic oh yeah u gots urself a baby gurl congrats man ...and very good pics keep em coming man........


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 8, 2008)

Eck, chop the first one.. I'd wait on the second one though.. lookin good..


----------



## bus driver (Jan 8, 2008)

hey how big was your biggest plant brfore flower


----------



## winstonia (Jan 8, 2008)

2nd one is def a male.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 8, 2008)

Chopped em both.....The one shining star left. These are the last pics of them all together 

Gaawd im high right now


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 8, 2008)

bus driver said:


> hey how big was your biggest plant brfore flower


Just under 2 feet.


----------



## Heruk (Jan 8, 2008)

looking good
here are some of my new sprouts in the hydro system for about 3 days now

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40641-heruks-lowryder-2-low-ak47.html

and my other bag seed grow i just put into flower

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/38919-heruks-1st-hydro-grow-indoor.html


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 8, 2008)

Posted in yours. Yea I chopped em both Milf.....Time to pamper Bushy


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is the main bitch on her 10th day flowering. Bushy is all alone, but loving all the attention! She seems to be much more springy having her privacy from the boys in just overnight!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 9, 2008)

*looks at pics*

*looks at closet*

*moves GF's Dress*


----------



## HoLE (Jan 9, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> *looks at pics*
> 
> *looks at closet*
> 
> *moves GF's Dress*


good call,,,lol,,,plants lookin awesome robbie,,sorry bout the boys,,but like you said,,the single will love it,,keep up the good work

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 9, 2008)

HoLE said:


> good call,,,lol,,,plants lookin awesome robbie,,sorry bout the boys,,but like you said,,the single will love it,,keep up the good work
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


 Thanks bro.


----------



## Heruk (Jan 9, 2008)

at least you got a girl to work with
gonna take clones from her?


----------



## tech209 (Jan 9, 2008)

good job robbie cant wait to see the outcome when the smoke clears........


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 9, 2008)

I see white hairs everywhere! I took a few pics....


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 9, 2008)

Woo Hoo! you gotta love that man!

Thanks for the pictures!

Farm Hard


----------



## tech209 (Jan 9, 2008)

aaahhhhhhh bringz tears to my eyes ..........


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.....yea Im excited about watching where the ohhhhh so wonderful weed comes from. And its great to see how big she is getting.


----------



## kayasgarden (Jan 9, 2008)

let the real fun begin, what a neat process to watch and make happen, nice lady!!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 10, 2008)

kayasgarden said:


> let the real fun begin, what a neat process to watch and make happen, nice lady!!


Couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## JackDaRipper (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice Mayne!!!!


----------



## DWR (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh yeah !!!! ^^


peace...


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG......is it me or does flowering seem to take sooooo much longer than Veg....lol. I feel like its a waiting game now.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 12, 2008)

Growing is certainly a test of patience, no doubt!!

hang in there brother it will be worth the wait, I promise!


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 12, 2008)

does sexing show before or after you switch to 12/12? also how long does it take being into 12/12 before buds start forming?


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 12, 2008)

lookin good. do U have any lamps U could put on the floor underneath the plant? the undergrowth will love u for that. and how far are Ur lights from ur plant?


----------



## Heruk (Jan 12, 2008)

hey 
where can i get info on wiring a light fixture strip to a plug?
I need some side lighting


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 12, 2008)

hey robbie I just read throught the whole journal. Just wanted to say great grow and looks like your going to have a nice healthy girl! Its my first grow too and I had to chop a male down today it made me sad..  But we will see about the other 2... good luck and take care


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 14, 2008)

funnyguy said:


> hey robbie I just read throught the whole journal. Just wanted to say great grow and looks like your going to have a nice healthy girl! Its my first grow too and I had to chop a male down today it made me sad..  But we will see about the other 2... good luck and take care


Hey thanks man! good luck on your grow! Do you have a journal? Link?


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have herd mixed things with side/bottom lighting, I have the lights pretty stretched over the top so it hits the side as well. Im going to paint the walls white too, so I am hoping this helps.


----------



## HoLE (Jan 14, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> I see white hairs everywhere! I took a few pics....


mornin robbie and girlfriend,,looking good robbie,,aint it a great feeling when you see those hairs comin out,,wait till it looks like this

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 14, 2008)

HoLE said:


> mornin robbie and girlfriend,,looking good robbie,,aint it a great feeling when you see those hairs comin out,,wait till it looks like this
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah here is my journal robbie82 https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40289-bag-seed-my-first-grow.html


----------



## Humboldt (Jan 14, 2008)

*Happy belated female day .. congrats, sorry a bit late have been busy, stopping by to show a bit of love, this is correct .. the fun begins and yes you're right patience is a virtue it will be well worth it in the end..*



*PS: Keep up the great work!*


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

Check it out, development since my last post for sure, she is getting BIG, she is popping out of the closet! I have to open the door when the lights are on in order for her to stretch she is def loving the exclusive attention she gets as the only plant in the house.

She is just shy of 2.5 feet high, And I counted about 24 spots where the bud is shooting out, I dont know the technical term for that (is it node?) Well there is 24 of them WAY more than what I expected, she got much bigger then I anticipated but thats a good thing. Day 13 flowering, First 2 shots are the cola, rest are just other areas of the plant....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

Some more.....


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

2 more of the plant.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice colour, nice form, and looking healthy! excellent work......progressing very well! thanks for the update!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 15, 2008)

lookin very good rob cant wait to see the buds get all fat and sugary......


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments fellas


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

WhoooHooo, left work early and Im about to have a party with some friends I invited over. I took a pic of my friends I invited.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 15, 2008)

I have some friends just like that! I love em to death. What are those, I like Swisher Sweets?

Plant is looking great, very good color and cola.

Farm Hard


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dutch Masters Honey Gold, Vanilla, And Im hitting a grape one now with the Mrs. 




<--- The Mrs.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 16, 2008)

2 new pics of her today, top shot. and front shot and the lighting.


----------



## tech209 (Jan 16, 2008)

oh alrite loving that top arial pic.....very nice and green ........


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 16, 2008)

I like this pic.......size comparison.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 17, 2008)

More and more development is happening in the days that go by now, flowering is now starting to be more fun


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great what day is it in those last 3 pics and keep up the good work. Looks a tad bit stretched but other than that it looks amazing.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 17, 2008)

im no pro but it might help to drop a couple of those lights down to the side or go get a coupole more for the side if your just dead set against getting a hps light or cant afford it


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 17, 2008)

Idk.....I here a lot about side lighting, that it confuses the plant....and other stuff. I dont know, can anyone clarify this. 

And Funnyguy, that part in the middle did that own its own, Its just bare becuase from what I heard thats the area that gets filled with all the bud, so I think its supposed to look like its "stretched" I think the only time plants can get damaged by this is when they are seedlings anyway. 

But thanks for all the comments fellas.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 17, 2008)

Zoom in pics of the top of my bitch before she goes to sleep............Oh man Im so high right now


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 17, 2008)

how far along are they?


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 17, 2008)

16 days old.


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 17, 2008)

They look great man keep up the great work.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 17, 2008)

funnyguy said:


> They look great man keep up the great work.


Thanks Bro!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hmmmmm starting to smell yummy......def the first time they started smelling like this....


----------



## kingding2385 (Jan 18, 2008)

sorry i'm late but congrats on your 1 bitch. i also got one of my own flowering right now. but your's looks really healthy and green and looks like she's starting to form some cystals now. good luck on your harvest!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 18, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> sorry i'm late but congrats on your 1 bitch. i also got one of my own flowering right now. but your's looks really healthy and green and looks like she's starting to form some cystals now. good luck on your harvest!


Hey thanks! Got a link for your Journal/Grow, good luck on yours too and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Jan 19, 2008)

Good job Robbie, they look good brother!

Farm Hard


----------



## kindprincess (Jan 19, 2008)

very nice plant robbie, i'm glad to see you come this far, and i hope to see it go even better!


----------



## octafunk (Jan 19, 2008)

Any new picture updates?


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ill get one up tonight, after I smoke a bit first.....lol


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 19, 2008)

My bitch Bushy.......she is getting wet




Close ups...

Oh and thats my sexy ass GF to the side helping me keep the light up for a zoomed out pic.


----------



## tech209 (Jan 19, 2008)

good job man lookin great ...keep up the great work not that you need it n e ways ......


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Just added some very good multi spectrum adjustable light with a ghetto construction....lol. Hey it works.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 19, 2008)

Peter Tosh - Legalize it


----------



## kingding2385 (Jan 20, 2008)

robbie...i think the new multi spectrum will help you out greatly with your yield


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 20, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> robbie...i think the new multi spectrum will help you out greatly with your yield


I hope so! Thanks for the comment.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 20, 2008)

Do they tent to get a lot more thirsty through the 2nd to third week? She seems to wanting a LOT more water now.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 20, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Do they tent to get a lot more thirsty through the 2nd to third week? She seems to wanting a LOT more water now.


the bigger they get the more they drink


----------



## winstonia (Jan 21, 2008)

Rob what is the name for those fittings where you have the multi cfl bulbs in? Also where did you get them(I'm persuming your from the uk)? Going to add some side lighting to my monster bulb.


----------



## valuablevariable (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice grow but one thing that stands out in every picture is the light placement. Put those bulbs closer, 2 inches away would do them real good. Something like this:

Its almost black lower down the way you have it atm


----------



## tech209 (Jan 21, 2008)

i would have to agree wit george w bush looks good but try to get em closer.....losing sum lights displacement their.........


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 21, 2008)

I lowered them! even though I will say the pics can be deciving especially with angles, the lights are closer then they seem , and it does look like it disperses more light form the position they where in. I lowered them non the less, especially no that I got some side lighting.


----------



## valuablevariable (Jan 21, 2008)

Also put can reflectors on them, half the light is being lost shining away from the plant


----------



## ZEE6921 (Jan 21, 2008)

do you think that a 180w cfl putting out about 2700 lumens would be enough to flower one plant good


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 21, 2008)

ZEE6921 said:


> do you think that a 180w cfl putting out about 2700 lumens would be enough to flower one plant good


I would add one more.


----------



## valuablevariable (Jan 21, 2008)

Depends what you think enough is. Your plant will grow and produce bud but youll get great results if you have more simply from being able to place the lights at different places around the plant.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok, I do rotate it though, so the mixed spectrum hits all areas of the plants, but I did lower the lights like you said.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 25, 2008)

So here is what she looks like today.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 25, 2008)

Some more....


----------



## jomal206 (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking good, how many days flowering is this?


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 25, 2008)

3 weeks now.


----------



## mattso101 (Jan 25, 2008)

Look nice robbie. I bet you get an ounce or two outta that.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 25, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Look nice robbie. I bet you get an ounce or two outta that.


Hey thanks man! Oh man If I get anything CLOSE to 2 ounces out of that I would be happy as hell. Especially since this is only my first time. Granted she is 1 out of 8 that made it.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking llooovveely... =)


----------



## pinksensa (Jan 25, 2008)

Im pretty new but robbie82 I really think that the issue with your biggest plant was the size of the pot...if you have any that died recently you should flip it over and look at the roots...it seemed as your big one got bigger the tips curled like its roots were curling around in that pot...plus add the watering cycle factors.....maybe go up to the next size pot I believe its a 12 inch. I could be wrong but I grow and have killed many non smoke plants and their pots/roots are usually the culprit.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 25, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Im pretty new but robbie82 I really think that the issue with your biggest plant was the size of the pot...if you have any that died recently you should flip it over and look at the roots...it seemed as your big one got bigger the tips curled like its roots were curling around in that pot...plus add the watering cycle factors.....maybe go up to the next size pot I believe its a 12 inch. I could be wrong but I grow and have killed many non smoke plants and their pots/roots are usually the culprit.


Nah non of my plants thied died were root bound, if you look through the journal (remember my first grow, thus the many mistakes) One died like off the bat, another 2 died of stretching, another from under watering, other things but i re-potted 4 times. Dont think it was that, but thanks tho!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 25, 2008)

sup wuts good robb.....plants a comin out great man keep up the great work....cant wait till least weeks of flowering


----------



## HoLE (Jan 25, 2008)

hey robbie and GF,,how ya's doin,,grow is looking very nice,,sorry I haven't been in much,,very busy at work,,and so many threads to reply to ,,it's hard to keep up,,anyway,,like I said,,looking great,,good luck to the end

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey thanks for stopping by Hole. Yea she is doing good best of luck with your grows.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

how far along are ur plants into flowring?


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 26, 2008)

3 weeks Skunk.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

i gotcha man .. so u just using CFl's then? .. or what? .. j/w


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

p.s. they look nice


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 26, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> p.s. they look nice


Hey thanks man, and hellz yea CFL all the way! Lets see how good it gets


----------



## winstonia (Jan 26, 2008)

The wait from now until the end is painful rob. I've about 4 weeks left, seems like it's taken forever!


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

lol niice man .. i might do some with CFls and see how it goes? HMMM


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 26, 2008)

winstonia said:


> The wait from now until the end is painful rob. I've about 4 weeks left, seems like it's taken forever!


Seriously it is. And my goal was like a month and a half, but I want some fat bud, so it looks like Im waiting longer


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 26, 2008)

One of the small branches broke off today (3 and a half weeks old) It had bent I guess from moving it back into the closet for lights out, its getting so big....lol. If I dry it can I smoke it!!??


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is a pic of the trimming I mean I know its small but will it work?

The top is about 1/2 inch to an inch thick and there are def little crystals on it, I can see em everywhere


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 26, 2008)

haha what the hell are u doing with that lol...

are u asking if u can clone that ... if u r .. than yes u can .. just make take some eztra time to do it since its in flowring mode to revert back into veg mode... but if ur asking if u can dry it .. ..


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 26, 2008)

Look I dried it for a day, u can see the crystals.....shyyyyt I think im gonna smoke it regardless.


----------



## Murderin (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice grow robbie82, Make's my plant look alittle underage! Ill keep tabs on this till the end. I had 2 hermies out of my 3 plants, Im currently drying them for a mock dry, since i have never done it befor. But I dont think ima smoke it.... unless I can!?!?! Good luck, hope the rest of the journey is smooth.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 27, 2008)

Murderin said:


> Nice grow robbie82, Make's my plant look alittle underage! Ill keep tabs on this till the end. I had 2 hermies out of my 3 plants, Im currently drying them for a mock dry, since i have never done it befor. But I dont think ima smoke it.... unless I can!?!?! Good luck, hope the rest of the journey is smooth.


Hey thanks for the drop and comments, good luck with yours, hit me with a link so I can check it out.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 27, 2008)

Bored Sunday morning here are a few new snaps.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Jan 27, 2008)

that plant is soo pretty .... what strain is it?.... i wanna kno haha


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 27, 2008)

Good ol bag seed!


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 27, 2008)

Some more from today. Really trying to get as close as I can with this cameras zoom. Looks pretty up close


----------



## GiggleGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

It all looks great. Funny little bud you broke off. So cute! Tell us how it smokes....lol..
I am using CFLs too, but am only on day 4 so I'll be watching to see what to expect!
GG.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice pix! She's coming along nicely...


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well I smoked that lil bud, it was actually more than I thought, it smelled good and actually smoked great, It was smooth and very flavorful! I cant wait to get the real deal with her later! Thanks for dropping by everyone!


----------



## tech209 (Jan 28, 2008)

damn rob break me off with some  lol koo koo...........


----------



## roadguy (Jan 28, 2008)

rob looks like you are doing good, couple of quick notes or ideas for you. are you using a full spectrum light. Also you should check out the 150 watt cfls they have out. I think you would have less power out. Also check out a flouresent light called T5, they are great lights and come in full spectrums. One I use is called sunblaster. These lights come in 2, 3, 4 foot as well.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 28, 2008)

roadguy said:


> rob looks like you are doing good, couple of quick notes or ideas for you. are you using a full spectrum light. Also you should check out the 150 watt cfls they have out. I think you would have less power out. Also check out a flouresent light called T5, they are great lights and come in full spectrums. One I use is called sunblaster. These lights come in 2, 3, 4 foot as well.


Seen em, and to be honest I think Ill be fine with the CFL, I must say the beauty of CFL is placement. You Can literally have lights inches away from fan leaves, bud, and what not and after experimenting with fixed light and using CFL placement I can honestly say that I have seen more dramatic and better overall results with the use of CFLS, it might take a heck of a lot of lights, but in the end its still cheaper, easier, and yes ill say it more effective in my opinion. 

PS - This is all based on the farmer knowing what there doing!


----------



## GiggleGirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Robbie, I was just looking back over your first couple of posts. I have the same fertilizer-- how did it go for you. I won't be ready to use it for a bit, but if you had any probs with it let me know k?
Thanks for blazing the CFL trail. Can't wait until i get to the flowering stage! Looking forward to seeing your final yeild!
Keep up the great work. 
GG


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 29, 2008)

GiggleGirl said:


> Hey Robbie, I was just looking back over your first couple of posts. I have the same fertilizer-- how did it go for you. I won't be ready to use it for a bit, but if you had any probs with it let me know k?
> Thanks for blazing the CFL trail. Can't wait until i get to the flowering stage! Looking forward to seeing your final yeild!
> Keep up the great work.
> GG


Hey thanks GG, yea I used nuted soil at first and it did kill one and damage another seedling. I would hold off for at least 2/3 weeks. I would use nothing but light, water, and fresh and air until then. And def drop by whenever! 

Do you have a journal GG? Plan on making one?


----------



## GiggleGirl (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll def. hold off on nutes for ages-- learned that by reading other peoples stuff... but did you use that 10-15-10 stuff later in the grow? 
So much to learn.

Yeah, my journal's link is in my signature. I'm only on Day 6 though. Still sooooooo excited. 
GG.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 30, 2008)

GiggleGirl said:


> I'll def. hold off on nutes for ages-- learned that by reading other peoples stuff... but did you use that 10-15-10 stuff later in the grow?
> So much to learn.
> 
> Yeah, my journal's link is in my signature. I'm only on Day 6 though. Still sooooooo excited.
> GG.


Oh ok, yea I use those nutes now that she is flowering along with some worm casting to keep it natural, she takes to it well.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 31, 2008)

(3 and a half weeks)Update, she is doing really good, There are dark hairs everywhere on the plant, especially on the top cola. There is one large branch getting very big which I never really pointed out before which I will show pictures of. The trichomes are getting really thick and white, is this normal? Other then that she is looking pretty healthy.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 31, 2008)

lookin dank


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is that big ass branch I was telling you a bout, Its 3/4 the size of the plant and in the first pic on the previous post you can see its silhouette.


----------



## robbie82 (Jan 31, 2008)

PS for some reason all the pics look dark, but it is EXTREMELY bright in the closet, and the lights are much close I raise them for pics and the angle also throws it off too.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh man so I turned the lights on today and I def noticed a stronger smell in the room this morning. It was nice. But like I said with the new update the trichomes are gettting like a real cloudy almost solid white. Is this good?


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 1, 2008)

looks good good luck


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 1, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> looks good good luck


Thanks!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 1, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> lookin dank


hey thanks bro.....didnt see ur reply...lol


----------



## funnyguy (Feb 1, 2008)

hey man things are defiantly looking good! I went to my room yesterday and the light had been on for about 2 hours and man it smelt strong I can wait till the light turns on today and see what it smells like good luck man.


----------



## funnyguy (Feb 1, 2008)

oops wrong board


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 1, 2008)

funnyguy said:


> hey man things are defiantly looking good! I went to my room yesterday and the light had been on for about 2 hours and man it smelt strong I can wait till the light turns on today and see what it smells like good luck man.


Thanks!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 2, 2008)

So I see a lot more reddish brown hairs, and the trichs on the leaves are spreding on anything green and getting thicker and whiter......anyone?? anyone??

Where is everybody?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 2, 2008)

yea its good...if you want an uplifting high I would pull it while they are still cloudy... If you want to be couched wait till they are amber in color..


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 2, 2008)

Well there is not very much on the plant and since its the only one I have Im going to try to let the buds get as fat as possible. Its a few days away from a month, so how much longer do u think until the buds start to fatten up. I will say that within the last few days I have noticed the hairs have been starting to stretch out, is this sign of them getting starting to fatten up?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 2, 2008)

you will probably need 4 or 5 more weeks..


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 2, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> you will probably need 4 or 5 more weeks..


I have no problems waiting, Thanks for the info bud, appreciate it!


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 2, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Well there is not very much on the plant and since its the only one I have Im going to try to let the buds get as fat as possible. Its a few days away from a month, so how much longer do u think until the buds start to fatten up. I will say that within the last few days I have noticed the hairs have been starting to stretch out, is this sign of them getting starting to fatten up?


new pix please


----------



## indianreaper (Feb 3, 2008)

Dude, looks like overwatering to me... how often did u water those little guys?


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 3, 2008)

Some new pics


----------



## tech209 (Feb 3, 2008)

comin along great man keep it up and you're gonna pull some great numbers good job robb........


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 3, 2008)

tech209 said:


> comin along great man keep it up and you're gonna pull some great numbers good job robb........


Hey thanks bro, she is looking bigger and thicker by the day. That last shot is an underneath shot.


----------



## multisonic (Feb 4, 2008)

what N-P-K did you use for veg, and for flowering? i'm growing some bagseed too and i'm using 1/2 strength 24-8-16 at around 3 weeks from germ. i've only given them the nutes once about 3 days ago. they seem to be taking them well.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 4, 2008)

Used organic bloodmeal with a strait 14-0-0 Nitrogen boost 4 times (twice a month) in veg, used a 10-5-5 Liquid feed twice (once a month) and used organic worm castings a few times when I watered as well. 

I use a 10-15-10 Liquid plants solution now twice a month, and have used a small amount of the organic worm castings once as well. Will continue to use this through out the flowering of her. 

I wanted some better stuff, but its working just fine for this grow, however next grow I will be ordering some Flora and fox farm products.


----------



## roadguy (Feb 4, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Seen em, and to be honest I think Ill be fine with the CFL, I must say the beauty of CFL is placement. You Can literally have lights inches away from fan leaves, bud, and what not and after experimenting with fixed light and using CFL placement I can honestly say that I have seen more dramatic and better overall results with the use of CFLS, it might take a heck of a lot of lights, but in the end its still cheaper, easier, and yes ill say it more effective in my opinion.
> 
> PS - This is all based on the farmer knowing what there doing!


Hey man, no prop. CFLs are a great way to go and the lowe watt can be laid out nicely. Like I said though, if you are buying regular CFLs from home hardware type stores you are not going to get a full spectrum light. Could make a huge diffreance for keping things tight and hard, better oils as well. You can buy 13watt cfls from nursery or hydro stores, even off the net, but they are a full spectrum, healthy lighting they call them. 
Cheers..


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 4, 2008)

i am realy happy with fox farm and i love worm casting and they naturaly time release just how the worm shits them out. Ypu can have a small worm bin that uses up food waste from the kitchen and harvest your own worm castings? Its alot of work but I love it and its a constant supply of worm tea!!!


----------



## tech209 (Feb 4, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Used organic bloodmeal with a strait 14-0-0 Nitrogen boost 4 times (twice a month) in veg, used a 10-5-5 Liquid feed twice (once a month) and used organic worm castings a few times when I watered as well.
> 
> I use a 10-15-10 Liquid plants solution now twice a month, and have used a small amount of the organic worm castings once as well. Will continue to use this through out the flowering of her.
> 
> I wanted some better stuff, but its working just fine for this grow, however next grow I will be ordering some Flora and fox farm products.


sounds like a plan for the next grow ....deff keep me posted on that one....


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 5, 2008)

roadguy, hey thanks! Im gonna look into those, I have never herd of them.

Kaya and Tech - Yea I def gonna use that again, and ill keep ya posted!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 6, 2008)

So its more than a month, is it ok to trim? There are some really small branches with small amounts of bud, but looked underdeveloped compared to the rest of the branches, and leafs don't look as healthy? Should I trim?


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone????


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 6, 2008)

No one wants to help?

My gut tells me to but having a second opinion would def make me feel better.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## ru8fru (Feb 6, 2008)

I have no clue as I havent gotten that far... but why would you? How would you benefit from cutting part of the lower buds and leafs off?


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## robbie82 (Feb 6, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> I have no clue as I havent gotten that far... but why would you? How would you benefit from cutting part of the lower buds and leafs off?


Because I herd when you do this it allows the plant to redirect more of the energy it uses towards the faster developing buds on top. I mean if this is true then I just want a second opinion.


----------



## lvjay702 (Feb 6, 2008)

yeah man thats totally true! check out my stuff.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 6, 2008)

So than since im 3 days in flower... can I cut some of the lower damaged leaves from when they werent getting nutes? their like half green and half dead...


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 6, 2008)

lvjay702 said:


> yeah man thats totally true! check out my stuff.


Awsome, Im gonna trim some now and dry it


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 6, 2008)

Trimmings. Hard to see but the small little nuggets are sugary.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 7, 2008)

Can wait to try this as this will be my first sample to anything home grown really.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 7, 2008)

y did u cut the top cola off?..


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 7, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> y did u cut the top cola off?..


LMAO I didnt cut the top cola off! Look how small that is! My top cola is the size of my fist right now. 

Here is a pick of it today actually


----------



## octafunk (Feb 7, 2008)

Would it be to late to clone those and just have really small plants on the side?


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 7, 2008)

You normally wanna cut for clones in veg if Im not mistaken.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 7, 2008)

nice size tops robb keep em up and those tops are gonna be nice a fat......i know .....my last grow was cfl........


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 8, 2008)

octafunk said:


> Would it be to late to clone those and just have really small plants on the side?


Its too late for cloning up to the first week or two in flowering I believe, or so I was told. I have no room for it regardless. 

Thanks tech. Your main plants are looking strong too bro.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 8, 2008)

damn i just read your whole thread and it was like the best tv drama show ive ever seen i was rooting for your babies. your one female looks great, good luck, good grow, good smoke!


----------



## tech209 (Feb 8, 2008)

these were my nirvana white widow robb .....all cfls my last grow and i put these bitchs thru hell!!!!!


----------



## multisonic (Feb 8, 2008)

maybe it's just me but i think all of those links are bad....


----------



## tech209 (Feb 8, 2008)

sorry bout that guys link fixed ......pretty sure urs we'll come out like this if not even better


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 8, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> damn i just read your whole thread and it was like the best tv drama show ive ever seen i was rooting for your babies. your one female looks great, good luck, good grow, good smoke!


Hahah thats awesome! I love hearing that, drop by again soon. Another month or so and its harvest time! Stay tuned. 

Thanks for the input bro! Its appreciated.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 8, 2008)

tech209 said:


> sorry bout that guys link fixed ......pretty sure urs we'll come out like this if not even better


Wheewwwwwweee! thats looks veddie naaawwwcciee! 

How long did u flower those for tech?


----------



## multisonic (Feb 8, 2008)

just to save me searching, how many watts and how many lights per plant did you use?


----------



## tech209 (Feb 8, 2008)

7 weeks robbster.......... using GH 3 Part and using plain ol' water every other feeding


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 8, 2008)

multisonic said:


> just to save me searching, how many watts and how many lights per plant did you use?


It varied through the grow, but here is how it went down:

Seedligns got 1 100Watt bulb 2000 Lumen each (5500K)

For rest of veg There was a total of 8 (5500/6500K mix) 100 watt bulbs for my 6 plants

And as u can see for the 1 of the 3 plants that made it into Veg. Bushy gets 12 100 Watt Bulbs with a mix of warm and day lighting (mixed spectrum)


And Tech thats awsome for 7 weeks. Im in week 5 now, development seems to have slowed down a bit, Im hoping that it just needs a growth spurt so the budds get fatter. I guess we will see soon!


----------



## multisonic (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks robbie. i just tossed my cfl's for 4 t12 daylights for my plants that are about 3 weeks old. they arent nearly as bright but they seem to be doing rather well. plus over 1/2 of my cfl's were like 3300K. i only had 1 real 5500. weaksauce. I think i might get a 600 hps for flower so they'll be nice N dense.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 8, 2008)

multisonic said:


> thanks robbie. i just tossed my cfl's for 4 t12 daylights for my plants that are about 3 weeks old. they arent nearly as bright but they seem to be doing rather well. plus over 1/2 of my cfl's were like 3300K. i only had 1 real 5500. weaksauce. I think i might get a 600 hps for flower so they'll be nice N dense.


Awesome!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey robbie i scanned through your pics and some of your info and i noticed that a lot of the leafs on your biggest plant have got a lot of white spots on the leafs.

This is either a deficiency of some kind,the fact that it is rootbound/potbound or you have spider mites or you have no perlite in the soil and the plant cant breathe as its to wet or all of the above.

If it was mine i would first check the underside of all of the affected leaves for mites with a magnifier.
If thats not it i would repot it and water it less as if you have no or hardly any perlite in the mix it will make it harder to drain and breathe for the roots.


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Robbie, I think the reason you couldn't control them at first was because you gave them nutes, and the soil you Miracle Grow African Violet potting soil already has nutrients in there that lasts for awhile. Next time maybe try regular potting soil, no nutes in it. Also I saw that you said you wanted to get more lights. I got mine from light bulb depot. They have super spiral cfl's which are like 11 inches long, put out 4250 lumens each, and still fit in a regular socket. They are 85 watts and come in 2700K and 6400K and run just under $30. Much better price than HID lights. I also bought 3 work lights(you know the ones with the silver reflector) from home depot to use as my light fixtures which can handle up to 150 watts. Here is the url if you want to take a look at the light bulbs Lighting fixtures, gu10 halogen, light bulb, lamp, fluorescent, incandescent, metal halide from Light Bulb Depot.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yea I think I will re-pot. How much this effect plant growth do you think? Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 9, 2008)

If its just needing a repotting it will come back to life within days,if its the dreaded mites then you may have probs getting rid of them all now.
Get a magnifier underneath the leaves or use your camera to take close ups of the underside of the leaves and then zoom in on the pics and check them for mites.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 9, 2008)

No mites, will re-pott with vermuculite . I have plenty. The soil is harder and tighter on the top then previous pots your right. And I use filtered distilled water, I have heard mixed things on this, what do you think?


----------



## natmoon (Feb 9, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> No mites, will re-pott with vermuculite . I have plenty. The soil is harder and tighter on the top then previous pots your right. And I use filtered distilled water, I have heard mixed things on this, what do you think?


I only just recently started to bother to ph test my water to be honest,i just used to chuck it through a home jug filter out of the tap and leave it for 24-48 hours to evap the chlorine properly.

When i went and bought some decent nutes the shop lady convinced me to check all of my water with the kit.
When i did this i realised that all though my water would not harm my plants it was becoming to soft from the filter and then adding nutes i was reducing its ph to about 5.8-6.0 with this kit i can now get my water exactly how i want it straight from the tap.

I still leave the water to breathe but because i live in a good water area i don't really need to filter it just leave it to breathe and then correct the ph by adding nutes or some organo acid which is basically just citric acid.
I try to get as near to the correct colour of green as i can now using the ph kit.

I believe that it has made a difference in general plant health but was not really something i could ever be assed to bother with before as i was happy with what i had really.
But it seems that it can be better with a little extra effort.

Glad that you haven't got mites though and i am sure a repot will see the plant come back to life a bit


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome gonna get the new pot ready today, drill some holes on the bottom and repot and update tomorrow, thanks bro I really appreciate. it! Im gonna no longer filter the water though, just let it distill for a little bit. Thanks again!


----------



## Rocky Mountain High (Feb 9, 2008)

Good job Robbie, just wanted to stop by to say Hello


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 9, 2008)

Rocky Mountain High said:


> Good job Robbie, just wanted to stop by to say Hello


Hey wassup bro long time no see! Thanks for stopping in, dont be a stranger bro.


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 9, 2008)

pics plz


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 9, 2008)

So I tried my sample.....ohhweeee It was very clean, smooth and very upbeat and zingy. Not really stony our couchy. 

I cant wait until its fully developed. I got my good Camera back, so I took a few shots. Regular and zoomed. First regular pics. Just over a month flowering.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 9, 2008)

lookin good homie... I have to kill 6 males today... although I got alot more room for my ladies now. ...


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 9, 2008)

Some more regular pics and some zoomz....The triches look crazy right now, and the bud smells crazy.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 9, 2008)

Just wanted to drop in and see how things were and OMFG.  My how shes grown. =) Ohhh... shes going to be yummmmyyy... getting excited yet from the sample??


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 9, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Just wanted to drop in and see how things were and OMFG.  My how shes grown. =) Ohhh... shes going to be yummmmyyy... getting excited yet from the sample??


Oh god am I! I cant wait to see what the final product will be like, Thanks for all your help milf! If it wasnt for you Bushy would not be here!


----------



## kingding2385 (Feb 10, 2008)

she is looking very good robbie....really starting to frosty with all those crystals. just bought a 40w CFL to throw right over the top cola of mine yesterday. how much longer do you have left?


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 10, 2008)

Another 3 weeks!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 10, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Oh god am I! I cant wait to see what the final product will be like, Thanks for all your help milf! If it wasnt for you Bushy would not be here!


It's all worth it in the end, believe me.. and the end product will blow your sample out of the water... <smokin' KIKI now..>  

Bah, hogwash. LOL. Bushy wouldn't be here if it wasn't for YOU. LOL.. luckily you were smart enough to seek a someone who could tell ya what she wanted.  LOL... anyways, great job!


----------



## GiggleGirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks Great Robbie.
GG.


----------



## krillianred (Feb 10, 2008)

pretty ffreaking amazing for CFL's.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 11, 2008)

krillianred said:


> pretty ffreaking amazing for CFL's.


I think so too, And I still got some time to go too! Stay tuned!


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 11, 2008)

Robbie you and your gf have come so far!!! Those are amazing freaking plants. I mean amazing!!! I keep getting pressured to move to an hps for flower but I believe you are proof that great results can come from cfl!!!!!


----------



## *D. Produkts* (Feb 11, 2008)

Robbie Are you getting Good Buds?
ANd What Is the wattage for the bulbs you use Help A newbie out


----------



## skunkman98536 (Feb 11, 2008)

not bad for CFL's  GJ bro


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 11, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> Robbie you and your gf have come so far!!! Those are amazing freaking plants. I mean amazing!!! I keep getting pressured to move to an hps for flower but I believe you are proof that great results can come from cfl!!!!!


Hey thanks man! I really appreciate your comments! Its still getting fat, so lets wait and see the final results, but thanks for stopping in I appreciate it.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 11, 2008)

*D. Produkts* said:


> Robbie Are you getting Good Buds?
> ANd What Is the wattage for the bulbs you use Help A newbie out


I use 12 150 Watt equivalent bulbs, mixed spectrum for flower. And yea the bud is getting fat, I smoked a sample of lower branch bud and it was great, so the final product should be mind blowing, I really cant wait.


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 11, 2008)

I water my plants every day, I do not over water them though. I do not drench the pot. They love the fresh water they receive every morning. : )


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 11, 2008)

skunkman98536 said:


> not bad for CFL's  GJ bro


Thanks man, I surprise my self every morning when I check on my baby. I myself cant believe I got this far with CFL bulbs either, I compare mine to other grows with MH/HPS systems and notice that mine is almost as good or just as good with those systems. Me and my GF are very proud of bushy, thanks for all the support fellas!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 11, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> I water my plants every day, I do not over water them though. I do not drench the pot. They love the fresh water they receive every morning. : )


Uhhhhhhh, ooo-kay......lol.

Am I high as hell or was that random as fuck?


----------



## multisonic (Feb 11, 2008)

speaking of watering schedueles, i water like every 4 days but mine are only like 3 wks old. they never wilt. is that ok?


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 11, 2008)

multisonic said:


> speaking of watering schedueles, i water like every 4 days but mine are only like 3 wks old. they never wilt. is that ok?


Thats fine, I used the 10% run-off method, but I know my plant by now. But you can always use a moisture meter as well, many other growers on here use them with success.


----------



## HoLE (Feb 11, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Thanks man, I surprise my self every morning when I check on my baby. I myself cant believe I got this far with CFL bulbs either, I compare mine to other grows with MH/HPS systems and notice that mine is almost as good or just as good with those systems. Me and my GF are very proud of bushy, thanks for all the support fellas!


you and your GF have done an awesome job so far with that lighting,,and it looks damnnnnnnnn good,,nice work you's 2

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 11, 2008)

HoLE said:


> you and your GF have done an awesome job so far with that lighting,,and it looks damnnnnnnnn good,,nice work you's 2
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


Thanks bro Im gonna update later with some pix.


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, it was random, my bad, I actually was on an earlier page, when the topic was about watering? And I posted at the bottom of THAT page, thinking it was the last page.. .so yeah. whoops


----------



## *D. Produkts* (Feb 11, 2008)

Robbie If You Could Stop By My Thread And Drop Some Knowledge I would Greatly appreciate It I just bought a lamp 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/49755-i-need-help.html


----------



## *D. Produkts* (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Robbie If Youi could hit up my thread with some advice I would Appreciate it
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/49755-i-need-help.html


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 11, 2008)

shadymyster555 said:


> Yeah, it was random, my bad, I actually was on an earlier page, when the topic was about watering? And I posted at the bottom of THAT page, thinking it was the last page.. .so yeah. whoops


Lmao....np dude, when my plants where seedlings I used to give them water once a day too, I think its better to give small frequent amounts, rather then large infrequent amounts. It makes for better root development. Causing the roots to "stretch and search" for the water rather than sticking to the sides or running to the bottom, causing it to become root-bound.


----------



## *D. Produkts* (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry For the double post my pc was fucking up


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 11, 2008)

Picture update for today


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 11, 2008)

nice... Im on day 6... wish I was that far along... why are the leaves spotty?


----------



## kingding2385 (Feb 11, 2008)

looking really good robbie! lots of crystals forming there. how much longer do you have left?


----------



## asdfva (Feb 11, 2008)

Very Nice!






I'm really impressed that you didn't fold on switching
the HPS... Especially during your drooping phase. I've
learned a fair amount about soil growing, as well as 
CFL, and I thank you! You're patience is even more
impressive. I just recently sampled a grow from a
friend that harvested about 2 weeks too early, not
reading ahead and being too impatient, and the 
sample totally sucks. It's a mellow affair that lasts
about 45mins tops, and it's is way mellow... kinda
boring. You give the budget grower something to
look up too. You too MILF lady! Complete CFL grow
with excellent results! Good luck, and thank you for
a great grow journal.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 12, 2008)

asdfva said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks bro that means a lot, I still got a bit to go , but I think things are going great! Thanks for everyone input, it is really appreciated!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 12, 2008)

I like these the best Im so happy I got my good camer back  ......*cough*.........Im so higggh right now


----------



## GiggleGirl (Feb 12, 2008)

YAY Robbie and GF.
Looks awesome. Thanks for showing a good CFL grow. I am sticking with them. A lot easier to explain a shit load of CFLs found in the house than to explain a dedicated grow light. 
I wish I could catch up and be at your stage of grow. Ohhhh to be able to sample... sigh... a few months yet.
Happy Growing!
GG


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 12, 2008)

GiggleGirl said:


> YAY Robbie and GF.
> Looks awesome. Thanks for showing a good CFL grow. I am sticking with them. A lot easier to explain a shit load of CFLs found in the house than to explain a dedicated grow light.
> I wish I could catch up and be at your stage of grow. Ohhhh to be able to sample... sigh... a few months yet.
> Happy Growing!
> GG


Yup, I would have no problem telling my parents or in laws that I use them to do some house work/repair, they would fall for that easy, since Im always doin sumthin......usually high when im doin it tho.....haha


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 12, 2008)

Look the light shadows the budds, Another cool picked when its full size. God im stoned.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 13, 2008)

The top cola is getting fat!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 13, 2008)

Some side bud, and another lower branch that ill be sampling soon.


----------



## GreenCrunchies (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont know if its been answered yet cause im not going to read everyone of these fuckers....;P But its nute burn, you never want to give nutes to a plant that young...will kill it...Good job adusting the light, remember if its to hot for your hand then its to hot for the plant....


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 13, 2008)

GreenCrunchies said:


> I dont know if its been answered yet cause im not going to read everyone of these fuckers....;P But its nute burn, you never want to give nutes to a plant that young...will kill it...Good job adusting the light, remember if its to hot for your hand then its to hot for the plant....


Huh? What and who's question are you referring to?


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 13, 2008)

Looking good, i bet you two cant wait!!!!


----------



## asdfva (Feb 13, 2008)

^^Haha... It's a curtsy to read every one 
of "these fuckers" so that you would know that
his grow is going perfectly fine. And CFL's produce
minimal heat, so they can go within an inch of the
plant. 

Nice work Robbie, you and the lady have done a 
great job with crops. Can't wait till harvest!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 13, 2008)

Maybe he was referring to my question I asked like a page ago, asked what was the spots on all the leaves from, all the brown spots...


----------



## asdfva (Feb 13, 2008)

Opps!

Your thread and Robbie's thread are next to
each other in my Subscribed list... Thought
I was in his thread. My apologies.

EDIT:Aww man I was so confused for minute.
My supply is dry right now, and this is what
happens when I am left only with alcohol. 

Stupid Alcohol.


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 13, 2008)

hey man REALLY nice cfl grow, its goes to show that they can and do work with the right technique. i hope you enjoy that harvest


----------



## Heruk (Feb 13, 2008)

cool man looking good


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 13, 2008)

asdfva said:


> Opps!
> 
> Your thread and Robbie's thread are next to
> each other in my Subscribed list... Thought
> ...


LMAO Take another pull bro, you are in my thread. The spots where a deficiency I fixed it, its going through another growth spurt again. 

Thank for all the comments fellas


----------



## jerk (Feb 13, 2008)

how tall is that?


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just about 3 feet.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 13, 2008)

how many gallon pots they in?


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 14, 2008)

3 Gallon Paint Buckets with holes drilled.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is a pic of the buckets when I was making them. Used Gorilla tape and And wrapped them so no light hits the roots, and Drilled 3 small holes on the bottom. 













Here is another pic of me transplanting and showing root development. 













And Here was when I had 3 potentials at the time.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah... mine were pretty rootbound too... I wonder how big mine will get in the 5 gallons... ...


----------



## vertise (Feb 14, 2008)

you should start to flower


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 14, 2008)

hes in it... those are old pics.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 14, 2008)

vertise said:


> you should start to flower


LMAO Stupidest fucking comment in my journal thus far, seriously guys if your not gonna read my thread, dont post stupid shit here people.


----------



## GrowHarD (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice plants for a first grow man, how long are you gonna let em veg for?


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 14, 2008)

^^^ bwahahahaha ... my oh my


----------



## vertise (Feb 14, 2008)

sorry i dont plan on reading 55 pages of nothing. i see pics i ask. dont have time to read filler. Most filler is crap and how to questions.


----------



## asdfva (Feb 15, 2008)

^^Weak. 
Typical "Gimme Now!" Generation.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 15, 2008)

GrowHarD said:


> Nice plants for a first grow man, how long are you gonna let em veg for?


*sigh* 

I find this to be more entertaining......lmao.

YouTube - texas tech bell ringer


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 15, 2008)

hey man....looks like things have progressed very well for you. Sorry haven't droppedin in a bit.....you also been able to get some samples....excellent....keep walkin on man!


----------



## JackDaRipper (Feb 16, 2008)

wow very nice robbie.....

Enjoy your final product give us a report on how it smokes


----------



## DarkStar9 (Feb 16, 2008)

I read every page on this journal and feel more confident about my cfl closet grow, being my first time i had to read as much info as posibble and trust me i was so happy about your girl that i took a bong hit on her honor....
i'm in my 3rd week and my 5 babies are looking healthy so hopefuly i'll get a least 1 girl


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 16, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> I read every page on this journal and feel more confident about my cfl closet grow, being my first time i had to read as much info as posibble and trust me i was so happy about your girl that i took a bong hit on her honor....
> i'm in my 3rd week and my 5 babies are looking healthy so hopefuly i'll get a least 1 girl


Awesome bro!! U have a link for a journal? Im glad my Journal gives inspiration for all CFL'rs!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here are a few shots I took today before I put her to bed. You can see new the light green color of the new bud, its getting bigger for sure. I also took some side shots of other bud, and shots I never really took of "inside" Bushy Jungle of leaves, there really is bud everywhere. Enjoy.


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Feb 16, 2008)

All I can say is "wow".

(awsome job)


----------



## raeman1990 (Feb 16, 2008)

nice..


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the comments fellas!


----------



## bunique209 (Feb 17, 2008)

wow those buds look super frosty nice job


----------



## natmoon (Feb 17, 2008)

Buds are looking fine and frosty,terrible shame about those leafs.
If it was mine i would cut those large rust spotted leafs away to get some more light to other areas that they are shading.

Did you ever track down the problem that led to those leaves being like that?
It looks like rust to me.
Anyway they are some of the most frosty buds i have seen for cfls


----------



## kingding2385 (Feb 17, 2008)

hey robbie...haven't been on here for a few days so i when i came back i knew you were gonna have new pics up. those buds are looking really frosty and starting to fatten up. good job


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks nat, yea it was a Magnesium deficiency. As well as a soft water problem, remedied both and new leafs are fine. Good idea on the leafs bro. I will def unshade some areas, thanks for the comments on the trich development. The two samples I tried left my fingers FULL of sticky trichs....lol. And BLEW my mind away cant wait for final product.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 17, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> hey robbie...haven't been on here for a few days so i when i came back i knew you were gonna have new pics up. those buds are looking really frosty and starting to fatten up. good job


Thanks bro appreciate it!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 17, 2008)

Nat great idea on creating a more efficient light distribution. So I trimed where I could and where was necessary and Light is def getting to the bud better now, you can also see the bud silhouette a lot better now too. Check it out.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 17, 2008)

OMI FREAKIN GOD robbie, those buds are amazing!!!! You are the CFL king!!!! You are such an inspiration!!!! Where did you get your mixed spectrum bulbs? That one pic that shows the full plant and lights is that how the setup always is with the lights up top or do you do lights on the sides as well when your not taking pics? I know you have said before but can you tell me your watts again...10 bulbs it looks like and they are???? Again amazing!!!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 17, 2008)

There 100 Watt equivalent bulbs, and I do use 2 additional bulbs for side light. I rotate the plant daily, and switch up the bulbs so the spectrum of light hits the plant different every couple of days. 

Thanks pink appreciate the support, it only makes me wanna try harder!


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 17, 2008)

lookin good big homie...


----------



## natmoon (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep looks nice and large for just cfls.
Nuggets are fairly fat and crusty as well for cfls.
I always trim my plants and i have a hps,i expose as many bud sites as possible to the maximum amount of light.

As soon as i hit 4-5 weeks depending on the strain my scissors come out a lot more often especially on the leafy mostly sativa hybrids.
I don't trim tight indicas as much though as its not so good,with indicas i just remove the odd large shade leafs here and there.
Best of luck


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 17, 2008)

so its ok to cut off some of the old leaves that are covering new growth, especially if they have defects like were burnt or something... If so Im going to rip some of mine off.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 17, 2008)

So I know I have been leaving out detail on what I have been doing so Im gonna give a run down since today I did give a bit more than usual attention to bushy.

FEEDING. I have been still feeding her once or twice a week (depending on watering) Still consisting of the 12-15-10 liquid food and worm casting every here and there. 

WATERING. About every 2-4 days. Since she is in a pretty big bucket it easier for her to retain moisture at a healthy level. I also lowered temps from around 67-72 degrees to simulate late fall, early winter. 

Other than that I have trimmed some burned/non crucial leafs to increase light to the middle and shaded bud areas. I increased ventilation by trashing my 1 big window fan and opted for 1 small desk fan and 3 12" case fans, since I have read ventilation is vital for bud development. 

Other than that basic TLC has been givin. I crack open the room window twice a week for some fresh CO2, rotate when I can, and spray her once a week. 

Waterin


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 18, 2008)

robbie & gf I finally got a journal going check it out when you get a chance...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/51321-my-scrog-grow-cart-wheels.html


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow, looking soooooo good!! You are working those CFL's!!


----------



## tech209 (Feb 18, 2008)

CFL POWERRRR!!!!!!!!


----------



## bus driver (Feb 18, 2008)

hey robbie... i have been in and outta your forum....i am interested in how you went about smoking a sample? i am so excited i don't wanna wait... how did you go about drying and so on?
Thanks,
Bus


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 19, 2008)

bus driver said:


> hey robbie... i have been in and outta your forum....i am interested in how you went about smoking a sample? i am so excited i don't wanna wait... how did you go about drying and so on?
> Thanks,
> Bus


Cut a small lower branch that had dark enough colored pistils for sampling. I did this right before its next feeding, the the least amount of nutes are in the branches and buds. Having this still in the plant will make for a bad smoke and a horrible headache.

So after I did this I left it hanging, leafs and all untouched in the flower room which is the perfect environment for drying. Made sure it was in a cross breeze since ventilation is important. Trimed the leafs 2 days later and left nothing but sugary bud and small leafs on it. 6 days later tested by bending a piece of branch to see if it snapped or bent. Snapping means its ready, bending means its not dry enough, so I suggest making sure there extra branch to test this with.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 22, 2008)

DAAAMN THIS SHIIT LOOKS GOOD IM GROWING SOME BAG WEED RIGHT NOW FIRST TIME ON CFLS SO HOPEFULLY THEY COME OUT AS BEAUTIFUL AS THIS GIRL AHHHHHHHH KEEP SMOKING AND GROWING THAT GIRL CAME OUT NICE TO BAD IT WAS NT ALL 4 BUT I BET YOUR ALL HAPPY FOR 1 GIRL HAHA RIGHT ON PEACE


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wretched420 said:


> DAAAMN THIS SHIIT LOOKS GOOD IM GROWING SOME BAG WEED RIGHT NOW FIRST TIME ON CFLS SO HOPEFULLY THEY COME OUT AS BEAUTIFUL AS THIS GIRL AHHHHHHHH KEEP SMOKING AND GROWING THAT GIRL CAME OUT NICE TO BAD IT WAS NT ALL 4 BUT I BET YOUR ALL HAPPY FOR 1 GIRL HAHA RIGHT ON PEACE


Yea I am, Im sure with 4 they wouldnt have flourished like Bushy did since she stretched out as much as she wanted to and gets all the attention. 

lol.....nice avatar, new pics coming t minus 20 minutes....


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 22, 2008)

Look Natmoon trimming created this brand new bud to develop, it was nothing but green a week ago


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 22, 2008)

More


----------



## BMcDSquad (Feb 22, 2008)

ridiculous macro shots man! kudos. this whole grow gives me faith in my first real grow coming up


----------



## BMcDSquad (Feb 22, 2008)

by the way, what's the height on that roughly from the top of the pot/bucket?


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 22, 2008)

BMcDSquad said:


> ridiculous macro shots man! kudos. this whole grow gives me faith in my first real grow coming up


Hey thanks man! I use 2 cams one for really good sharp overall pics, and another camera that doesn't have a really high res but a BIG zoom and great macro setting. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 22, 2008)

BMcDSquad said:


> by the way, what's the height on that roughly from the top of the pot/bucket?


She is 2 feet 8 inches from the bottom of the stem up


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

seeing your pics just makes me giggly I just giggle and ooo and aww and call my roomate to look, its soooooooo beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> seeing your pics just makes me giggly I just giggle and ooo and aww and call my roomate to look, its soooooooo beautiful!!!!!!


HAHA Thanks man! I really appreciate the comments, it justifies all the hard work I put in


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

So I have my 3 100w equiv cool cfls going and Im thinking I made add 2 more (cuz I want to get this going) but I also need to start mixing the spectrum in a few more weeks and hell what do you think about now? So my question is I see at home depot like a cool, daylight and I think bright so is there something else that Im suppose see that Im missing as far as warm?? Or do I have to go to the hydro store to get the warm? Help me robbie I wanna be like you!!!


----------



## tech209 (Feb 22, 2008)

lookin good rob nice work man ..cant wait till harvest!!!!!!!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 22, 2008)

tech209 said:


> lookin good rob nice work man ..cant wait till harvest!!!!!!!


Thanks bro.....speaking of which its been two months, and I think I wanna flush it so that in another two week it will be down, what does everyone think?


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 22, 2008)

pics???


----------



## Lacy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Awesome pics but I'm not on speed dial so I can't see them all *

*Thats your first grow?*
*Good job buddy.*

*Lacy*


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Feb 22, 2008)

pinksensa said:


> So I have my 3 100w equiv cool cfls going and Im thinking I made add 2 more (cuz I want to get this going) but I also need to start mixing the spectrum in a few more weeks and hell what do you think about now? So my question is I see at home depot like a cool, daylight and I think bright so is there something else that Im suppose see that Im missing as far as warm?? Or do I have to go to the hydro store to get the warm? Help me robbie I wanna be like you!!!


 
you get the ones in the green and white package. if you look on the back of them in the top left corner you'll see in very small print 2700K.


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 22, 2008)

thank you chunky!!!


----------



## asdfva (Feb 22, 2008)

Excellent Results!
This flick rules:


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 22, 2008)

Lookin Good!!!


----------



## octafunk (Feb 22, 2008)

One quick question. How's the smell? Are you having to do anything about it?


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 22, 2008)

Smell is wonderful, very fresh sharp and.......DANK. No need to worry its just me and my gurl here and no one around me to rat


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lower branch, Last sample until harvest


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol, just could resist could ya.... looks tasty!!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 23, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> Lol, just could resist could ya.... looks tasty!!


Hahah exactly, Im dry and figured hey a lower branch wont hurt. 

I woke up this morning and when I turned the lights on I noticed the leafs are looking getting yellow and droopy which means the plant is starting to absorb all the N in them. Which also means harvest time is very soon!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey Robbie, plant looks good..niiiice =)

but that doesn't look like normal flowering yellowing from where I'm standing...


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 23, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Hey Robbie, plant looks good..niiiice =)
> 
> but that doesn't look like normal flowering yellowing from where I'm standing...



I know about 3 weeks ago most the fan leafs got a little deficiency's, but is has been taken care of. Ill take a shot of the new yellowing in which Im referencing too. Is 2 months total time a good time to chop?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 23, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> I know about 3 weeks ago most the fan leafs got a little deficiency's, but is has been taken care of. Ill take a shot of the new yellowing in which Im referencing too. Is 2 months total time a good time to chop?


Oh ok.. lol, makin' sure. Yes, more pix. =)

Get a microscope- the trics is the only true indicator.


----------



## kingding2385 (Feb 23, 2008)

hey robbie lookin good...i bet the sample you took will be a nice smoke once it drys out. 

but anyways i'm sure you know different strains have different flowering times but i know you are growing bagseed so the flowering time is a mystery. but i know abudsmoker did a post about when its time to harvest. it might be in his Making of a monster thread. 

but in there he talks about when a plant is actually "done." which doesn't have anything to do with number of days. he said how you have to let the plant go til it looks done. either that or check the trich's like sexymilf said. 

one way or another you did a great job with this grow. i know you can't wait for your next haha.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 26, 2008)

I flushed Bushy. Here are water pics from start to finish, the last cup is tap water to make a comparison.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 26, 2008)

I see no pics


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 26, 2008)

I need to pay the site soon


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 26, 2008)

So runnin clear does that mean your about to chop bushy???? I wanna come over and watch!!!!!! and check out your gf...


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey robbie how tall was your plant when you put it into 12/12? Also how long did you veg it for before switching? Plant looks nice.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 26, 2008)

Vegged for 12 weeks, Flowering for just under 13.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 26, 2008)

Some quick pics after the flush and before lights out, a couple days away from getting chopped 

Quick pic of the sample bud cut in half


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 26, 2008)

damn that looks mighty fine!!!!!!! you should hit up my journal, got some new pics you should check out


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 26, 2008)

in the 4th pics... the zoomed one of the bud... whats the black looking thing on the left hand side, almost looks like a bug to me.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks bro, not to sure what ya see, but I rushed the shots, sorry I will try to take clearer ones tomorrow.


----------



## kayasgarden (Feb 26, 2008)

wow very nice grow that bud looks like its covered in sugar, how is the high


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Feb 26, 2008)

man robbie those things are looking tasty...


check out my grow, LR2 started 2/8...
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/51756-lowryder-2-cfl-s-my.html


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Robbie, very nice looking buds there. I am not sure, but from you thread, have you been growing these for just over 6 months now?


----------



## wbinwv (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks great Robbie... My new PPP/Scrog journal is up. Please stop by.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 27, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> Hey Robbie, very nice looking buds there. I am not sure, but from you thread, have you been growing these for just over 6 months now?


Just under 6 months yea.....


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 27, 2008)

The sample was amzing, still not fully dried and no curing, but it was still fabaolous, very light and buzzy at first, but then a full body couchy high hits you, its wonderful! B-)


----------



## pinksensa (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome possum robbie your the king.......


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks pink, always appreciate the comments, ru8fru I think what u saw was a nat, they fly around every now and then to check whats growing, harmless from what I understand. I have checked under and around the plant for mites, nothing there.


----------



## tech209 (Feb 27, 2008)

lookin good rob.........lookin very good !!!!!!!!!!!!..................


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah I think your right robbie... didnt look harmful at all... the plant looks top shape... how tall is it? really excited to see how much you get!


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Feb 27, 2008)

i heard foil would cause burn spots on ur plants, so i went with a white copy paper and tacked it to the wall.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 27, 2008)

random, but your right tin foil does have the capability of directing the course of the light, creating burn spots... if your walls are already white I wouldnt bother with the paper. If you have some spare change lying around I would suggest some mylar film, or panda film. Should have some at your local hydro store.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm very proud. Plant looks great Robbie.  Your patience has paid off, she looks like she is going to reward you well.  The time is very soon.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 28, 2008)

Im so effing high off my sample right now


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 28, 2008)

haha... nice


----------



## tech209 (Feb 28, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Im so effing high off my sample right now


LUCKY........


----------



## bassguydope (Feb 29, 2008)

Some damn good lookin buds


----------



## bwinn27 (Feb 29, 2008)

very nice. good job and cool journal.


----------



## asdfva (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been away for minute...

Very nice indeed!
Personal favorite flick:






Way to grow Robbie, she will treat you well!


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 29, 2008)

2 more day and then its the chopping block for my plant.


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 29, 2008)

asdfva said:


> I've been away for minute...
> 
> Very nice indeed!
> Personal favorite flick:
> ...


Hahahaha My fav too! Sooo funny you said that I was just going over my posts before I refreshed and I was like "damn......looks like it snowed in the middle of my plant".....

Ashame its almost over......


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 29, 2008)

you starting another grow after this?


----------



## robbie82 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yea but not for a while, ill still bee poking around though.


----------



## ru8fru (Feb 29, 2008)

good deal... Ill be starting a new one once I get into my new apt ... actually getting quality seeds


----------



## Seachmall (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm just after reading your entire journal and I'm getting really into it 

Will you post you plants final dimensions when you harvest and how much yield (obviously)?

Great grow


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Mar 1, 2008)

Almost time.... you excited!!?? Christmas for adults!!


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 1, 2008)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> Almost time.... you excited!!?? Christmas for adults!!


Hellzzz yeaa, due to time restraints, she is gonna get chopped tonight, its been 6 days since the flush and she look ready, will post pics when done. 

Seachmall Ill update with all info buddy, thanks for stopping in.


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 1, 2008)

nice nice... must be exciting... curious to see them off the plant


----------



## Seachmall (Mar 1, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Seachmall Ill update with all info buddy, thanks for stopping in.


Thanks.

I'm even getting excited, can't imagine how you feel


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 1, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> nice nice... must be exciting... curious to see them off the plant


Ill post pics....


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 1, 2008)

robbie thats awesome to hear your chopping it tonight! i can't wait to see what it looks like once you get done manicuring it. this drying period is gonna take forever for you!! haha


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 1, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> robbie thats awesome to hear your chopping it tonight! i can't wait to see what it looks like once you get done manicuring it. this drying period is gonna take forever for you!! haha


I know Im stolked dude! To be honest with you previous samples have only tken 4 or 5 days to dry. Curing is the key with getting it to taste right, smoke right, and......high right?.....lol. But seriously potency and the final product is all about they drying and curing.....stay tuned!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 1, 2008)

hit us up soon


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 1, 2008)

Check it out.......and all I can say is Im SOOOOOO fucking high off this 5 day old dried


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 1, 2008)

At harvest-time all you have to do is cut the plant as low as possible and hang the whole thing upside down to dry on a line. The room you use to dry should be the about the same size you grew in (if not the same room). The humidity should remain a constant 50-60%. Too high and buds will mold, too low and they dry too fast and taste bad. Temperature should be around 65-68 degrees, wherever possible. Make sure the room is dark, as light degrades THC.

From our FAQ GROWFAQ

Im gonna trim it tomorrow, will take pics and then cut the branches off in another 2 and let it dry like that for another 4 days then cure......This sample is D_A_N_K


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 1, 2008)

I wanna see it after you chop of the leaves


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats tomorrow morning. I will take pics. Im gonna let the bud get needed moisture for good curing.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratzzz!!! And good smoking we need a smoke report by the way!!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 2, 2008)

Smokin' one in honor of ya right now man. Congrats.


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wheeww! So I DEF underestimated the time and difficulty of cutting/manicuring. I would DEF suggest making sure you have a really good pair of pruning sheers cutting. I did thank god but I can only imagine if they weren't good. IT got SO sticky I had to wipe the blades down after each branch. It took me a little under an hour to really trim it down to what was truly smokable. I wanted to make sure I did a really good job. I got it cut down tight to the bud!


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 2, 2008)

There are more "nuggets" I forgot to snap shots on because I cant hang dry them, and minus the 3 branches I sampled with the woman and friends. I got SMASHED of lower branch samples I cant WAIT to have fully cured and dried product.

I estimate Friday when I get home I will put them into mason jars.


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 2, 2008)

My GF wanted to get in on a shot....lol.


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a fan on low right now running a very faint breeze over the,, in darkness, at about 74*. Humidity is good right now not too dry. Sound good?


----------



## Seachmall (Mar 2, 2008)

Sweeeet! They're beautiful, you must be so pleased 

Anyone have any guestimates on dried weight?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 2, 2008)

lookin nice... what kinda high we lookin at? mainly indica or sativa? looks really good homie, hit us up with wet weight and dry weight and dimensions when you get the chance, wanna see how one of my plants does to that


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks good Robbie, nice and frosty.

Doesn't look like it'll be much weight tho.. But shyt- your own home grown, nothing beats that. =)


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 2, 2008)

Very buzzy, mostly head, mild body high, Wont make u slow, but you can still fall into a daze listening to music or watching a movie. Perfect blend of a upper and downer high, somewhere in the middle. But again this is lower branch non cured weed. I can only imagine what the real final product will be like since curing improves potency, flavor, and smooth smoke. 

Ill post info about yield too later before going into mason jars.


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 2, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Looks good Robbie, nice and frosty.
> 
> Doesn't look like it'll be much weight tho.. But shyt- your own home grown, nothing beats that. =)


Ehhh I know. My guess would be between an ounce to two ounces. Thats still a lot for me and would last me plenty long. So Im def happy, thanks for all your help Milf!


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 2, 2008)

my guess would be an oz dried weight.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 2, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Ehhh I know. My guess would be between an ounce to two ounces. Thats still a lot for me and would last me plenty long. So Im def happy, thanks for all your help Milf!


NP man- you've learned so much.  Many successful harvests in your future.

I'm going with one mason jar, about an ounce. Maybe a tad less. Cfl buds arent as dense and heavy as hps or outdoor bud. And it's still wet.. 

Looks good tho- should be a QuALitY smoke- and thats better than a ton of dirt weed.  Congrats again. Gonna smoke another bowl in your honor my friend. Congrats!


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 2, 2008)

robbie those nugs look great!! very sugary...i wanna eat em haha. i bet the smoke off those are great!!


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 2, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> robbie those nugs look great!! very sugary...i wanna eat em haha. i bet the smoke off those are great!!


Yea, they smell great too! Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## GafferGail (Mar 2, 2008)

A inspiration. I hope my babies turn out like yours!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 3, 2008)

ok rob, here is the link to my journal I just started, i'm having problems uploading my pics but i'll try later
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/54591-first-closet-grow-need-help.html#post598202


----------



## GiggleGirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Exciting that it's finally done! Looks super yummy. Almost six months is a lot of love. Good work Robbie.
GG


----------



## tech209 (Mar 3, 2008)

one word:

NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.........


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice harvest!!! Looking freaking SWEEEET!! Congratz... Be looking for a smoke report after cure!!!


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 4, 2008)

hahaha......thanks for all your support fellas, I appreciated all the comments u all gave.


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 4, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> My GF wanted to get in on a shot....lol.


that bud looks gooooooooooood


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 6, 2008)

1.7 ounces. Total with samples.


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 6, 2008)

is that dry weight or wet weight?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm assuming dried weight... which is more than I guessed. Congrats big homie, thats awesome for one plant, especially with cfl's... hit us up with some pics


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 6, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> I'm assuming dried weight... which is more than I guessed. Congrats big homie, thats awesome for one plant, especially with cfl's... hit us up with some pics


thats great to hear!! i would definitly like to see some pics too of it dried. i just harvested mine today and just put pics up...go check it out


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 6, 2008)

Not much to post it dried for 5 days and has been curing since, the high is incredible! And the only glass jar I can find is not see through so ir would be hard to snap any shots. I must have smoke a good 2 branches since harvest anyhow. It gets smoother by the day.


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 6, 2008)

I snapped a few shots will post tomorrow, time for sleepy sleep. And u know good that is when ur baked


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 6, 2008)

booo post tonight  lol j/k


----------



## asdfva (Mar 7, 2008)

Beast! 
You should really consider SOG for
your next setup. You can take all those 
CFL's and keep a constant Veg chamber
with a mother, or two, and then order an
HPS for a flowering chamber. From the
moment you start germination, you will
have at least a month to build the flowering
chamber and to get the supplies. You are
already halfway there. 

And for straight CFL's... You and the lady did great!
My personal flick pick:







Till next time...


----------



## kingding2385 (Mar 7, 2008)

can't go wrong blazin some tree listening to the Hov


----------



## bbowling12 (Mar 8, 2008)

How long from start to finish did this take and what nutes did you use...?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 8, 2008)

1.7 oz from that? Sure didn't look like that much.. 

Congrats tho Robbie. =)


----------



## bulldog (Mar 8, 2008)

Just read through the entire journal. Impressive! And I'm sure you learned a lot. Enjoy!


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 8, 2008)

They still seem to be shrinking and drying a tad, even though its almost been a week curing. I will re-wight since I see a good bit of moisture coming from the glass when I air it out. WOW curing is a MUST! It really does help improve taste, potency, and smoke. Here are the pics. Its looks a lot less than what it is because the glass jar is SO big but it was all I was able to find that was air tight.


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh and yea I smoke like half of what was originally in that Jar.


----------



## octafunk (Mar 8, 2008)

Going through it like it's food.. Make it last.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 8, 2008)

ooooOOooooooOOOOooo

I love the jar. =) Gotta feel all fancy n shyt pullin' nuggs outta that to smoke! =)

The second section of my harvest shrunk a bit as well, the first section not as much.. I hadda wait a few days into curing to weigh the last section as well.. 

And, YES, curing is a must- and soooo worth it.. My first harvest has a 4 week cure now..aand OMG. Put some away to let it cure for a while- you won't regret it... I've got like a quarter of that stuff left.. I won't even touch it.. I wanna taste the 5 and 6 week cure. =)

MM. well enjoy.. =)


----------



## bwinn27 (Mar 8, 2008)

ive smoked weed that was cured for a year and im not joking it was a hole nother level of high lol. looks good is it the type of weed that a couple hits gets you baked? it looks it. nice job


----------



## robbie82 (Mar 10, 2008)

4 hits and Im on cloud 9......Yea its a cool jar Milf. But I guess im shit out of luck of a real weight of the total cause I smoked so much of it and weighed everything at different points of the harvest. 

A real good close number would be around 1-1.5 ounces. Still no bad considering one plant. I def have enough to last and Im gonna def keep a bit to cure for a while.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 10, 2008)

Sweet. =)

I wrote down the dried weight of all my samples n everything. LOL.. didn't want people with pitch forks and torches chasing me because I didn't have the exact weight...


 Run. 



Jus messin.  Nice grow from beginning to end.. next?


----------



## ru8fru (Mar 10, 2008)

lookin bomb homie... yeah like milf said whats next? and when? Ill be having a update tonight on my journal, peep it out


----------



## DarkStar9 (Mar 11, 2008)

good job Robbie, i'm ready to read about your next grow....


----------



## Gloryfades (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome job, man. Gives me hope for my little CFL operation. When you grow again are you planning on going HID or did you like CFL enough to stick with it?

Again, those buds look incredible, man. I'm hoping mine can be 1/10th that nice! Enjoy getting rid of it, and keep everyone here updated when you do start again!


----------



## night lite (Mar 17, 2008)

how big was the plant when you hacked it down?


----------



## boneyshapeye (Apr 8, 2008)

i also have read the whole thing great work holdin on threw them hard times


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Apr 13, 2008)

SWEEEEET havest...... i cant wait to get smoke report!! what was the wiehgt!?


----------



## passking (Apr 13, 2008)

bet its all gone now


----------



## gibekm1 (May 9, 2008)

Hey man i was wondering where u got the light fixtures like thos i really need some


----------



## juniorm62 (Jul 27, 2008)

how much have you been watering them ive been trying to decide on a good amoutn?


----------



## robbie82 (Sep 22, 2008)

juniorm62 said:


> how much have you been watering them ive been trying to decide on a good amoutn?



Sorry fellas lost my PC in the mist of everything it died. But anywhoo to answer your question I would say once a day and more when they older is the best schedule. Of course gradually making the amount more and more.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey you, long time no see. How're things?


----------



## robbie82 (Sep 22, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Hey you, long time no see. How're things?


Good things are good, not growing now....because the grow room is now mu daughters room.

But im moving out of my current apt into a house, and gonna make sure I got a spot in my basement to do something nice. 

I bought a laptop for the time being until I rebuild a monster machine. I need my games 

But of course ill be around now, checking shit out. And then when I purchase my house start a grow. Me and my fiance cant wait.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 22, 2008)

robbie82 said:


> Good things are good, not growing now....because the grow room is now mu daughters room.
> 
> But im moving out of my current apt into a house, and gonna make sure I got a spot in my basement to do something nice.
> 
> ...


Sweet, glad things are working out for you. I'm not growing at the moment either, moved from Chicago to middle of no where Ohio, haven't brought my hps yet and prego at the moment, so no real rush.. lol

Glad things are going so well with you and your girl- good to hear from ya man.


----------



## ru8fru (Sep 22, 2008)

Damn robbie I havent heard from you in a grip!


----------



## shawnasativa (Nov 17, 2008)

just read the whole thing - great journal! it was like a movie... so many dramatic, tense moments, but yet, a happy ending .


----------



## robbie82 (Nov 18, 2008)

shawnasativa said:


> just read the whole thing - great journal! it was like a movie... so many dramatic, tense moments, but yet, a happy ending .


LOL.....I like to think of it as the same. Thanks for reading. And keep an eye out. Im gonna be starting a new grow pretty soon. 

Oh and it will be DEF another CFL grow. Im gonna perfect the method as best as I can. To answer the few that asked.


----------



## ru8fru (Nov 18, 2008)

peep out my new grow soon to robbie


----------



## shmokalotaherbo (Jan 14, 2009)

its bad to use aluminum foil for reflective material the best thing to use is a flat white material like mylar, i just use the other side of most wrapping paper


----------



## Fame (Jan 14, 2009)

Lovely grow robbie,
am new to growing & learning, am gonna start my project soon, currently am trying to gather as much info i can to have a successful grown, i had a question to ask 
what nutes did you use (and when did you start using them)?


----------



## Ppasmrf007 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey quick q for a newbie. i gottem in pots outside, they are pushing up second set of 5 pointers, how soon should i 12/12 it?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 8, 2009)

hey there Robbie. good to see ya....I'll take a walk through this piece .... and be watching for ur new one. I'm not growing right now either, planning mode - maybe couple weeks, month or so should be able to fire up the box for another stab and the MJ chicken roast. Silly me, WTF does that mean? Walk On!~ 


robbie82 said:


> Good things are good, not growing now....because the grow room is now mu daughters room.
> 
> But im moving out of my current apt into a house, and gonna make sure I got a spot in my basement to do something nice.
> 
> ...


----------

